# شوفو حسين فهمي بيقول ايه عن المحجبه !!



## فادية (6 ديسمبر 2006)

حسين فهمي يعطي رأيه بالمرأة المحجبه 
اسمعووووووووووووووه وقوليلي رأيكم ايه !!

http://www.zshare.net/audio/audiore1-mp3.html


----------



## tina_tina (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اللى اقدر اقولة 
انه انسان مثقف 
وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## فادية (6 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا هو انسان مثقف
وعارف بيقول ايه بالضبط 
 والمشكله انهم لما حب يكمل قطعو الاتصال 
الله يكون فعونهم
ميرسي يا حبيبتي على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## شمس الحقيقه (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ده كلام فنان ايه يعني فنان بيبوس ويتعرى  في افلامه معندوش مشكله الناس تشوفه
بيروحو ويسألوه عن مسأله دينيه
ويقول المايكرو تكنلوجي خليك بالبوس والمسلسلات
ويقول السيد الوزير دا الوزير دي لوقتي مش عارف يطلع من باب بيته خايف اوي
والراجل التاني يقول الحج 
دا الحج غير والحجاب غير 
الحج فرض لمن استطاع اليه سبيلا
والحجاب فرض ما فيهوش من استطاع اليه سبيلا
لكن كما قال حسين فهمي الجمال عاوز اشوف الجمال 
يبني استحي عايز تشوف ايه ما تتعبش جمال او عاوز تشوف الناس عايشين بدعاره وتقولي جمال
دا الحجاب ستر وحفظ للمرأه من اعين الفاسدين اللي زيك انت ووزيرك


----------



## فادية (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شمس الحقيقه قال:


> ده كلام فنان ايه يعني فنان بيبوس ويتعرى  في افلامه معندوش مشكله الناس تشوفه
> بيروحو ويسألوه عن مسأله دينيه
> ويقول المايكرو تكنلوجي خليك بالبوس والمسلسلات
> ويقول السيد الوزير دا الوزير دي لوقتي مش عارف يطلع من باب بيته خايف اوي
> ...




اسمحيلي يا اختي شمس الحقيقه ااقولك ان الحجاب مش دليل على الطهارة والعفه 
والدليل على كدا عندكم في السعوديه كل الستات محجبات 
لكن اسمحيلي يعني مش كل الستات عندكم  عفيفات وشريفات 
في كتييييييييييييييير محجبات بيعملو حاجات متعملهاش السافرات 
فالحجاب مش دليل على العفه 
وبعدين الموضه الي طالعه دلوقتي للحجاب بتغري اكتر من الشعر وانتي شايفه الحجاب دلوقتي بقا شكلو ازاي الوان وموديلات بتخلي الست تشد الراجل اكتر مما لو كانت سافرة 
ومتزعليش مني دا الواقع واظن انك عرفاه كويس جدا 
بعدين دا راجل مثقف وشايف الدنيا صح واظن هو لاغلط في الدين ولا في محمد
هو قال كلام جميل جدا وفعلا هي دي الحقيقيه


----------



## lord12 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> اسمحيلي يا اختي شمس الحقيقه ااقولك ان الحجاب مش دليل على الطهارة والعفه
> والدليل على كدا عندكم في السعوديه كل الستات محجبات
> لكن اسمحيلي يعني مش كل الستات عندكم  عفيفات وشريفات
> في كتييييييييييييييير محجبات بيعملو حاجات متعملهاش السافرات
> ...



انتي ليه بتحكمي عالحجاب بأفعال الأشخاص
مانا عارف ان في بنات محجبات وبيعملوا حاجه وحشه
وعارف ان في بنات محجبات بس لبسهم مش حلو
الحجاب مش اشارب وبس
لازم البنت الي تلبس الحجاب تلبس لبس واسع فضفاض لا يصف ولا يشف هو ده الحجاب الشرعي
اما البنت الي بتلبس اشارب وبتلبس بنطلون ضيق وبادي فادي مش اسمها محجبه ابدا
وبعدين الحجاب ده نعمه 
وحاش كتير جدا من البلاوي
اكبر نسبة انتشار للأيدز في اوربا 
وده سببه التعري اولا
وبعدين انتي المفروض تضايقي اكتر مننا بسبب كلامه
انتي ماتعرفيش ان العذرا كانت محجبه ولا ايه
ولا امك تريزه ماهي كانت بتلبس حجاب بردو
الحجاب ده رمز للعفه والطهاره 
وحسين فهمي المثقف الي انتي بتقولي عليه ده فضايحه ماليه الأفلام
اي ثقافه الي بتتكلمي عليها
هل هناخد الحكمه والدين من افواه الفساق؟

ثم انه تاني يوم اعتذر عن الكلام الي قاله في نفس البرنامج
ماجبتيش ليه الحلقه دي كمان 
ولاانتي عايزه الي يشفي غليلك وخلاص


----------



## coptic hero (7 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> انتي ليه بتحكمي عالحجاب بأفعال الأشخاص
> مانا عارف ان في بنات محجبات وبيعملوا حاجه وحشه
> وعارف ان في بنات محجبات بس لبسهم مش حلو
> الحجاب مش اشارب وبس
> ...



يا سيد لورد
احب اقول لك ان الحجاب اصله مسيحى صعيدى وهو مستمر بين المسيحيين حتى الآن فى الكنائس لابد من تغطيه رؤوسهم عند الدخول للصلاة وهذا منذ بدء المسيحيه وهو نازع اخلاقى لكن المشكله تكمن الآن فى هدف الحجاب وهو التفرقه بين البنت المسلمه والمسيحيه لمن يراهم  وتقدر تسأل جدتك عن ايام ما قببل السبعينات لم يكن هناك شئ اسمه حجاب الا فى الدول المتخلفه امثال ايران وغيرها ولم ينتشر الحجاب فى ايران الا بعد الثورة الأيرانيه ومع ذلك لم تكن هناك اى محاولات اغتصاب ولا تحرش ولم تظهر هذه الحوادث الا بعد انتشار الحجاب الساخن والذى يغرى اكثر من السافره وبعدين يا أخى ادخل اى كوفى شوب فى فيصل او مصر الجديده وشوف كم المحجبات اللاتى ينتظرن زبون والحجاب الاسلامى المصرى ليس رمز للعفه والطهاره كما تقول لآن المحجبات الحقيقيات لا يتجاوزون نسبه 5% على اكثر تقدير وبالنسبه لقول سيادتك ان الفسق والايدز فى اوروبا ففيه مغالطه لآن الآيدز منتشر بشده فى الدول العربيه والاسلاميه وكفايه اللواط بتاع الخليجيين وفضائحهم فى اوروبا بعيدا عن اعين مواطنيهم ولكن الفرق بيننا وبين الغرب انهم صرحاء مع انفسهم ونحن مثل النعام ندفن رأسنا فى الرمال ونصرح بصوت حنجورى ان نسبه الايدز لا تتجاوز الف حاله فى مصر


----------



## lord12 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا سيد لورد
> احب اقول لك ان الحجاب اصله مسيحى صعيدى وهو مستمر بين المسيحيين حتى الآن فى الكنائس لابد من تغطيه رؤوسهم عند الدخول للصلاة وهذا منذ بدء المسيحيه وهو نازع اخلاقى لكن المشكله تكمن الآن فى هدف الحجاب وهو التفرقه بين البنت المسلمه والمسيحيه لمن يراهم  وتقدر تسأل جدتك عن ايام ما قببل السبعينات لم يكن هناك شئ اسمه حجاب الا فى الدول المتخلفه امثال ايران وغيرها ولم ينتشر الحجاب فى ايران الا بعد الثورة الأيرانيه ومع ذلك لم تكن هناك اى محاولات اغتصاب ولا تحرش ولم تظهر هذه الحوادث الا بعد انتشار الحجاب الساخن والذى يغرى اكثر من السافره وبعدين يا أخى ادخل اى كوفى شوب فى فيصل او مصر الجديده وشوف كم المحجبات اللاتى ينتظرن زبون والحجاب الاسلامى المصرى ليس رمز للعفه والطهاره كما تقول لآن المحجبات الحقيقيات لا يتجاوزون نسبه 5% على اكثر تقدير وبالنسبه لقول سيادتك ان الفسق والايدز فى اوروبا ففيه مغالطه لآن الآيدز منتشر بشده فى الدول العربيه والاسلاميه وكفايه اللواط بتاع الخليجيين وفضائحهم فى اوروبا بعيدا عن اعين مواطنيهم ولكن الفرق بيننا وبين الغرب انهم صرحاء مع انفسهم ونحن مثل النعام ندفن رأسنا فى الرمال ونصرح بصوت حنجورى ان نسبه الايدز لا تتجاوز الف حاله فى مصر




وايه يعني لو هايعمل تفرقه بين االمسلمات والمسيحيات
اولا انتوا مفيش اي شيء يمنع ان البنات عندكم تلبس حجاب
ثانيا زي مالحجاب رمز للفتاه المسلمه وبتتعرف من خلاله انها مسلمه بردو البنت المسيحيه بتتعرف من الصليب
هل في حد قال لازم البنت تقلع الصليب عشان مايحصلش تفرقه
مش الحجاب هو الي هايقدم او يأخر
كل واحد حر في لبسه
وبعدين انا معاك ان في بنات كتير محجبات واخلاقهم زفت بس ده مايضرش الحجاب في شيء
زي الموبايل مثلا ممكن يستخدم في شيء كويس ومفيد وممكن يستخدم في اشياء غير مفيده 
هل معنى كدا بقى اننا نلغى حاجه اسمها الموبايلات؟؟
اكيد لا
يبقى لازمته ايه الهجوم عالحجاب
وده فرض مفروض عالبنت المسلمه


----------



## lord12 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين معروف ان الايدز منتشر جدا في الدول الاوربيه
بالنسبه للدول العربيه نسب المرض ضئيله جدا 
يعني تخيل مصر النسبة فيها لا تتعدى ال 2 % وهي من نسبة ضئيله جدا عكس الدول الأوربيه الي المرض مرتفع فيها بنسبه كبيره جدا
نتيجة الانحلال الاخلاقي والتعري والسفور وده بيبقى البدايه


----------



## bent_yaso3 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الحجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
وكأن امور حياتنا الهامه لا ينقصنا فيها شئ
نعم فنحن اهل مصر اكلنا وشبعنا واصبح عندنا الوقت الكافى لحياه الرفاهيه
بل واصبحنا اكثر الشعوب تقدما وان اردت التأكد من ذلك انظر الى اطفالنا
ستجدهم مازالوا يرتدون زى المدرسه ويحملون فى ايديهم التليفون المحمول
وهذا دليلنا على تقدمنا المذهل وما ينقصنا الان الا الحديث عن 
الحجاااااااااااااب فريضه ام .......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حقيقى شعب هايف ويضحك عليه بسهوله
الحجاب ده لعبه سياسيه زى ما قال السيد الوزير
الاخوان بيعحاولوا ينشروا شكل ليهم ينتشر فى العالم كله يثبتوا بيه قوتهم
زى كده شركه بيبسى بيميزها اللون الازرق
او كوكاكولا يميزها اللون الاحمر
وده اسلوب معروف فى الدعايه
ياريت المسلمين يفوقوا ويبصوا للمصيبه الى احنا فيها البلد حالها بقى صعب
ارتفاع الاسعار والبطاله ولا المعاكسات وحوادث الاغتصاب الى زادت مع ان البنات لبسوا الحجاب
وعلى فكره الحجاب ده مالهوش غير معنى واحد
تشيئ المرأه اى اعتبارها مجرد شئ مش انسان
وكمان اتهام الرجل بالا ادميه اى اعتباره مجرد حيوان النظره تثيره
واكثر كائن يثار بالنظره هو الثور
وانا احي فاروق حسنى الوزير الفنان وحسين فهمى على شجاعتهم


----------



## فادية (8 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> انتي ليه بتحكمي عالحجاب بأفعال الأشخاص
> مانا عارف ان في بنات محجبات وبيعملوا حاجه وحشه
> وعارف ان في بنات محجبات بس لبسهم مش حلو
> الحجاب مش اشارب وبس
> ...



*اولا يا دارك انا مش عارفه انت بتتعصب ليه حتى من الحقيقه 
هو انت شفتني  بغلط في دينك والا في رسولك 
والا حتى انا علقت حاجه على الموضوع من الاساس 
كا ما في الامر ان بصراحه عجبتني وجهه نظر الوزير والفنان حسين فهمي في الموضوع 
ليه بتاخذ الموضوع بانو استهزاء او  استفزاز 
يا ريت لو تغيرو افكاركم شويه يا اخي الكريم لان الدنيا  كل دقيقه بتتغير والي بيفضل واقف محلو سر البساط بيتجر من تحت رجليه  وهو ولا هو هنا 
شوف الناس وصلت فين يا اخي وانتو لسه بتناقشو قضيه الحجاب هل هي فرض والا  مش فرض 
الامر الي كان لازم يكون محسوم من بدايه الاسلام يعني متزعلش لما نقولك ان اسلامك مهزوز شويه 
بعدين مين المغفل الي قالك نسبه الايدز في اوربا وامريكا اكتر من الشرق 
انتو بتتخيلو حاجات في دماغكم وبتصدقوها 
الي يسمعك يقول ان كل العرب بيمشو على السراط المستقيم امال مين الي بيصور في البلوتوث والبالتوك
اديني عايشه في اوربا بقالي سنين والحمد لله مشفتش ناس ماشيه من غير هدوم في الشارع
المشكله انكم مش بتشوفو الا الحاجات الهايفه الي في الدنيا 
يعني انت مثلا قبل ما تفكر بالحاجه دي بالنسبه للغرب شوف همه وصلو في العلم والتقدم فين وانتو لسه بتناقشو الحجاب هل هو فريضه والا مش فريضه 
وانا معجبه بتفكير حسين فهمي لانو بيرفض التخلف وبيسعى للمواكبه التقدم في العالم 
وانت لما تقول عنو  فاسق او فاجر 
طب ليه بالنسبه للفنانات الي تحجبو  بتنسو انهم كانو فيوم من الايام زيو  فاجرات وفاسقات وهو ماسكينها عليه مش همه بردو مثلو افلام ومشاهد فاجرة والا هي على ناس وناس ؟؟
والا نسيت ان صابرين وسهير رمزي مثلو اكتر الافلام اثارة وخلاعه ودلوقتي بقو داعيات وبيتكلمو في الدين !!!
يا ريت تكونو واقعيين شويه 
وانت يا اخي الكريم يا ريتك قبل ما ترد على اي كلام تفكر فيه الاول عشان لما ترد ردك يكون فيه مغزى ومعنى مش ترد بس لمجرد مخالفه الرأي والخناق *


----------



## lord12 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *اولا يا دارك انا مش عارفه انت بتتعصب ليه حتى من الحقيقه
> هو انت شفتني  بغلط في دينك والا في رسولك
> والا حتى انا علقت حاجه على الموضوع من الاساس
> كا ما في الامر ان بصراحه عجبتني وجهه نظر الوزير والفنان حسين فهمي في الموضوع
> ...



وانتي مكشوف عنك الحجاب مثلا
ومين قالك اني متعصب اصلا
انا كل الحكايه برد على كلامك
سبحان الله
وبعدين انا مش بتكلم كلام في الهوا
روحي افتحي المواقع الأجنبيه وشوفي بنفسك الاحصائيات 
هتلاقي ان اوربا وامريكا نسبة الايدز منتشره بشكل كبير
وبعدين موضوع الحجاب ده محسوم من زمان وكل العلماء وكل المشايخ اجمعوا على فرضية الحجاب
لما يطلع واحد مالوش الا في الهلس ويقول ان الحجاب مش فريضه يبقى مش تحكمي عليه بأنه خلل في الدين
وبعدين مش احنا الي بنتكلم في الحجاب الي بدأ بالكلام في الحجاب هو فاروق حسني وحسين فهمي الي عاجبك دول وهما الي هاجموه 
وبعدين انا هسألك سؤال
ايه علاقة الحجاب بالتخلف؟
هو الحجاب ده هو سبب التأخر يعني
خلاص الدنيا كلها مفهاش حاجه غير الحجاب 
هو ده التفكير الي عاجبك اوي
وبعدين ايه دخل سهير رمزي وصابرين في الموضوع
وياستي عموما هما تابوا وربنا بيقبل التوبه من العبد انتي مش هاتقبليها يعني؟
انا لما برد برد مش لمخالفة الرأي انا برد عشان ابين الحق 
وبعدين بلاش انتي يافاديه الي تتكلمي في الموضوع ده
دانتي كل كلامك استفزاز لمشاعر المسلمين والهجوم على مقدساتهم
وطبعا عاجبك تفكير حسين فهمي عشان جاي على هواكي


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> وانتي مكشوف عنك الحجاب مثلا
> ومين قالك اني متعصب اصلا
> انا كل الحكايه برد على كلامك
> سبحان الله
> ...



يا سيدى مش فريضه دى كانت موجهه لنساء نبيك بس


----------



## lord12 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا سيدى مش فريضه دى كانت موجهه لنساء نبيك بس



ونسااااء المؤمنين

اظن مفيش اوضح من كدا


----------



## يوسف ملاك (8 ديسمبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> الحجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
> وكأن امور حياتنا الهامه لا ينقصنا فيها شئ
> نعم فنحن اهل مصر اكلنا وشبعنا واصبح عندنا الوقت الكافى لحياه الرفاهيه
> بل واصبحنا اكثر الشعوب تقدما وان اردت التأكد من ذلك انظر الى اطفالنا
> ...


ايه هو الهايف وانت مالك تقولى هايف ولامش هايف ولا كلكوا بقيته بتتكلموا فى دين المسلمين
وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال(ياتى فى اّخر الزمان وينطق الرويبضه قيل ومن الرويبضه يا رسول الله قال (صلى الله عليه وسلم )الرجل التافه يتكلم فى امور العامه) والله صدقت يا خير خلق الله
والان امثلكم وامثال وزير التخلف والوضاعه تتكلمون


----------



## يوسف ملاك (8 ديسمبر 2006)

يا lord12 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله كل الخير وثبتك واينا على ديننا وعلمك وفقهك فى الدين
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم من يرد الله به خير يفقه فى الدين


----------



## SHAZLY (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا ً يا فادية على التسجيل والله كنت بدور عليه ...

وعايز اقولك حاجة يا فادية ... احنا بناخد تعاليم دينا من العلماء وليس ممن يظهرون على شاشات التلفزيون عرايا 

والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام *


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

يوسف ملاك قال:


> ايه هو الهايف وانت مالك تقولى هايف ولامش هايف ولا كلكوا بقيته بتتكلموا فى دين المسلمين
> وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال(ياتى فى اّخر الزمان وينطق الرويبضه قيل ومن الرويبضه يا رسول الله قال (صلى الله عليه وسلم )الرجل التافه يتكلم فى امور العامه) والله صدقت يا خير خلق الله
> والان امثلكم وامثال وزير التخلف والوضاعه تتكلمون



يا متخلف انت تفضح نفسك عندما يتكلم رسول العربيه لقبيلته وهم أصل اللغه العربيه بكلمه لا يفهموها واللى جائت على باله وقتها ويفسرها لهم بكلمه اخرى فهذا يعنى الفذلكه على اهل العربيه وهذا ما حدث فى مواقف كثيره بكلمات صعبه وغريبه عن العربيه وقد فسرها جامعوا القرأن على مزاجهم


----------



## sito_caiba (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا حسين فهمى ده هو اللى مختل عقليا عشان بقول كلام زى ده
تانى حاجه هو ماله هو ومال الميكرو تكنولجى هو ميعرفش غير البوس فى الافلام والمسلسلات
واخره يمثل فى مسرحيه مش ناخد رأيه فى دين دين نزل من السماء خليكم ورا جهلكم
وهتندموا على كل  كلمه اتقالت على الاسلام
فعلا الجهله هيفضلوا طول عمرهم جهله


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

هادا كلام الناس الي بتفهم لانه الحجاب كله ما بفوت مخي


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ده مش فاهم اى حاجه خالص واحنا فعلا بناخد ارائنا من علماء الدين مش من الممثلين هه


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا متخلف انت تفضح نفسك عندما يتكلم رسول العربيه لقبيلته وهم أصل اللغه العربيه بكلمه لا يفهموها واللى جائت على باله وقتها ويفسرها لهم بكلمه اخرى فهذا يعنى الفذلكه على اهل العربيه وهذا ما حدث فى مواقف كثيره بكلمات صعبه وغريبه عن العربيه وقد فسرها جامعوا القرأن على مزاجهم



يعنى ما رديت على


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

مش فاهم حاجه من كلامك يابنى وضح شويه عشان اعرف ارد عليك


----------



## coptic hero (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> مش فاهم حاجه من كلامك يابنى وضح شويه عشان اعرف ارد عليك



ده تعليق على يوسف ملاك 


يوسف ملاك قال:


> ايه هو الهايف وانت مالك تقولى هايف ولامش هايف ولا كلكوا بقيته بتتكلموا فى دين المسلمين
> وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال(ياتى فى اّخر الزمان وينطق الرويبضه قيل ومن الرويبضه يا رسول الله قال (صلى الله عليه وسلم )الرجل التافه يتكلم فى امور العامه) والله صدقت يا خير خلق الله




متهيألى كده وضحت بيفسر الماء بالماء


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الصراحه عنده حق كبير اوى انتوا مالكم انتوا ومالنا خليكم فى دينكم المحرف


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بدون ما أسمع ايش قال من جد هو فنان ومو هامننا رأيه لو قال اللي يقولوا ومين هو عشان يتكلم ويتفلسف  يعني الفنانين والمغنيين آخر ناس يتكلمو من جد والله عجيبه يتفلسفوا 
لا وكمان واثقين الحمدالله .. يارب تعفي الناس وتشفيها وتكبر عقولها يا رب يا كريم


----------



## coptic hero (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> الصراحه عنده حق كبير اوى انتوا مالكم انتوا ومالنا خليكم فى دينكم المحرف




ههههههههههههههههه
زنقتك يا كيمو  انت فكرتنى بنكته نمر كل ما يشوف ارنب يقول له انت ودنك طويله ليه الارنب راح اشتكى للاسد فالاسد قال للنمر يا اخى ما تتلكك لوش بحاجه هايفه يعنى قوله هات لى جزر ان جابلك احمر قول له انا كنت عاوزه اصفر والعكس وبعدين اضربه النمر شاف الارنب تانى يوم قاله روح هات لى جزر الارنب قال له عاوزه احمر ولا اصفر النمر ضربه وهو بيقول له انت ودنك طويله ليه


----------



## فادية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> وانتي مكشوف عنك الحجاب مثلا
> ومين قالك اني متعصب اصلا
> انا كل الحكايه برد على كلامك
> سبحان الله
> ...


*

وطبعا عاجبك تفكير حسين فهمي عشان جاي على هواكي

لا يا شاطر حضرتك غلطان كل ما في الامر ان في ناس مسمله بتفكر صح وممكن يطلع منها حاجات تخدم الانسان والمجتمع العربي لكن في ناس تانيه بتوقف لهم بالمرصاد  وبتتقوقع في مكانها وبترفض اي نوع من انواع التقدم يبقى متزعلوش لما العالم كلو يسميكم دول العالم الثالث يعني ( المتخلف )
وانا مش بستفز حد  ودا اكبر دليل على انك عصبي وبترد بحقد وخصوصا عليه انا والا انت ايه رأيك ؟؟؟
*


----------



## فادية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *شكرا ً يا فادية على التسجيل والله كنت بدور عليه ...
> 
> وعايز اقولك حاجة يا فادية ... احنا بناخد تعاليم دينا من العلماء وليس ممن يظهرون على شاشات التلفزيون عرايا
> 
> والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام *



ولما تطلع صابرين في التلفزيون تتكلم عن الدين هي دي مش بردو من الي بيطلعو في التلفزيون عراياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
والا هي على ناس وناس !!!


----------



## فادية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

sito_caiba2 قال:


> ده مش فاهم اى حاجه خالص واحنا فعلا بناخد ارائنا من علماء الدين مش من الممثلين هه



هيه صابرين دلوقتي بقت  عالمه في الاسلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ولما تطلع صابرين في التلفزيون تتكلم عن الدين هي دي مش بردو من الي بيطلعو في التلفزيون عراياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> والا هي على ناس وناس !!!



*مش بقولك زكائك بيجيبك ورا ..... مين قالك اني باخد ديني من صابرين ولا سهير رمزي ولا حسن يوسف 

هي علشان اتحجبت واتكلمت في الدين مع كم واحده تبقى من العلماء !!!!!!!!

ممكن يتكلموا في الدين من باب الدعوة ... وليس من باب انهم علماء ويحللون ويحرمون

أولاً الدين الإسلامي مش بيوافق على التمثيل بالنسبة للمرأة.... ومش معنى كلامي اني بقول عليها كافرة علشان عارف انك بتحوري الكلام ..

اللي كانت بتطلع عريانة تابت ولبست حجاب دلوقتي .... عندنا التوبة بتمحي ما قبلها من ذنوب 

هي بقى فاكرة ان التمثيل حلال وان اللي بتعمله صح .... ربنا اللي هيحاسبها مش احنا 

وبالنسبة للحجاب ... المرأة عندنا في الإسلام مثل اللؤلؤة ... فلا يجوز رؤية جمالها الا لمن يمتلكها 

وبالنسبة لحسين فهمي تاني .....هديلك مثال أنتي مش بتشوفي مسحيين بيطالبوا بتطبيق الطلاق .... مع ان الكنيسة محرماه ؟؟؟

( وعندي الدليل اذا طلبتي لناس مفكرين مسيحيين كبار ... صوت وصورة من برنامج العاشرة مساء بيطالبوا بتطبيق الطلاق من الكنيسة)*


----------



## فادية (10 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *مش بقولك زكائك بيجيبك ورا ..... مين قالك اني باخد ديني من صابرين ولا سهير رمزي ولا حسن يوسف
> وانا قلت لك ان الذكاء عمرو مش بيجيب لورا دي نظريتك انت لوحدك  يا شاطر
> 
> 
> ...



*هات نشوف مفيش مانع *

*بس حضرتك مش قبل كم يوم دخلت باسم كارولين 
ودلوقتي ما شا الله داخل باسمك الحقيقي ومغير اسلوبك خااااااااااااااالص 
شفت بقا لما الواحد يتوقف عن حدودو في الوقت اللازم 
اسلوبو في الكلام بيتغير غصباااااااااااااااااااا عنو والا انت شابف ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## SHAZLY (10 ديسمبر 2006)

> ما شا الله وكانت فين بقا من الدعوة دي لما كانت بتطلع من غير هدوم في التلفزيون والا ساعتها كانت دعوتها لحاجات تانيه
> سبحان الله مغير الاحوال




اي انسان مسلم يجوز له ان يدعي بما يعلمه.... وبلاش تريقة ...لان برضه في ممثلين مسيحين بيطلعوا عريا .... ولا أيه ؟؟؟؟



> طيب لو كان الموضوع بالنسبه لكم كدا
> ليه بقا بترجمو الزناة وبتقطعو ايد السارق
> مش تسيبوهم دول كمان يحسابهم الي هيحاسب الممثلين والا هي كمااااااااااااااااااااان في الدينونه على ناس وناس ؟؟؟؟




ايه اللي دخل سيرة الحدود دلوقتي ؟؟؟

في شيوخ بيقولوا ان التمثيل للمرأة جائز ولكن بشروط .... والبعض الاخر يحرمه ... وانا باخد بالرأي اللي بيحرمه

الحدود : الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :لو سرقت فاطمة بنت محمد لقطعت يدها ...

وبعدين ايه اللي بيخلي جريمة القتل اقل جريمة ممكن تحصل ..... علشان عقوبتها هي الاعدام 

وحتى اللي بيقتل ... بيكون واخد كل احتياطته قبل ما يقتل وبيفكر الف مرة قبل ما يقرر انه يقتل .... ليه لان عارف العقوبة الغليظة وهي الموت 

ونفس الامر بالنسبة للزنا ... وبالنسبة للرجم بيكون للمتزوج او المتزوجة فقط... يعني ربنا كارمك بالحلال ... ايه لازمة الحرام ؟؟؟؟

اما بالنسبة للغير متزوج فهو عقوبته الجلد ..... 

وزي ما الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ان الكلام ده هينفذ على أهل بيته قبل الناس لأنه أمر من الله 



> ما شا الله لؤلؤة بتلبس حجاب وتعمل بلاووووووووووووووي من تحت الحجاب دا



مش معنى انك شوفتي واحده من المحجبات عملت حاجة غلط ... يبقى كلهم غلط 

*...اكيد حضرتك تعرفي القسيس برسوم المحروقي عمل ايه !!! .... هل معنى كده ان كل القساوسة زيه ؟؟؟؟*




> هات نشوف مفيش مانع



*قبل ما اجيب لازم اعرف رأيك .... لو فيه ناس فعلا ً قالت الكلام ده .... يبقى تخالفي كلام الكنيسة ...علشان في رأي مفكر كبير" مش ممثل" قال الكلام ده؟؟؟؟؟

لو ردك مفيش مسيحي ممكن يقول الكلام ده ..... اجيبلك الدليل .... 

لو ايه المشكلة ... ده رأيه هو ولا تأخذ به الكنيسة ولا المسيحية .... يبقى رديتي على موضوعك !!!*




> بس حضرتك مش قبل كم يوم دخلت باسم كارولين
> ودلوقتي ما شا الله داخل باسمك الحقيقي ومغير اسلوبك خااااااااااااااالص
> شفت بقا لما الواحد يتوقف عن حدودو في الوقت اللازم
> اسلوبو في الكلام بيتغير غصباااااااااااااااااااا عنو والا انت شابف ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*الحمد لله اسلوبي واحد هنا وفي أي حته وبأي اكونت .... امات بالنسبة للأكونت بتاع كارولين انا قولتلك قبل كده انه مش بتاعي ولم اقرأ حتى الاسم ولا الباصورد .... عايزة تصدقي ... صدقي مش عايزة براحتك 


انا لم اغلط في احد علشان تقوليلي اتوقف عند حدودي ... انا لو حد غلط فيه بقوله الله يسامحك 

لكن لو واحد غلط في ديني وفي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ... لا استطيع ان اصمت ولا ادري ما اقول *


----------



## lord12 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

اسلوبك في الرد على كل المواضيع بأكد انك بتكتب ردودك بعصيبه المهم ما علينا نكمل الكلام

ليه شيفاني بشتم او بتريق على حد زيك
انا اسلوبي عادي جدا عمره ماكان في أي خروج


بس هو منتشر في البلدان العربيه وافريقا بنسب اكبر بكتييييييييييييييييييييير ومخيفه كمان 


طيب مش هو منتشر في الدول العربيه بصوره مخيفه؟؟
هاتيلي واحد تعرفيه وعنده الأيدز
انا اهو عايش هنا أكثر من 20 سنة ماشوفتش حاله واحدة
وديما بنسمع عن انتشار الأمراض دي بصورة كبيره في أفريقيا وأوربا وأمريكا


يعني متقعدش تحدف امريكا واوربا الطوب وبلدانك الاسلاميه من زجاج
ولو كانو الاوربين والامريكان شغلهم الشاغل هو الجنس مكانوش طلعو للقمر قارن بقا بين تخلف البلدان العربيه وتقدم اوربا وامريكا وشوف بنفسك فين بتنتشر الامراض اكتر وايه هي البيئه المساعده لانتشارها وخصوصا الايدز 
اكبر سبب في انتشارو هو التخلف 

الدول الأوربيه لما تقدمت مش تقدمت عشان قلعوا الحجاب
انا ماقولتش ان كل اوربا كدا
لا طبعا زي مافي الكويس فيه الوحش
الكويس هما ديما الي بيساعدوا على تقدم هذه الدول
لكن الوحش هما السبب في الفساد الي هناك
ولو مش مصدقه افتحي شوفي كل المواقع الأباحيه اتحداكي لو في موقع اباحي عربي واحد
كل المواقع الاباحيه وكل القنوات التلفزيونيه الأباحيه أو معظمها جاي من أمريكا ومن أوربا

احنا لما نحب نتعلم من أوربا نتعلم منهم الشيء الكويس مش ننقل منهم نقل أعماء
مش عشان في بنات كتير منهم تبرجت يبقى احنا كمان نتبرج


عشان بيفهم اتكلمو على مظهر التخلف دا 

اي تخلف بتتكلمي عليه
على كدا بقى نفهم من كلامك ان كل البنات المحجبات متخلفات عقليا
طبعا ماتنسيش ان السيده مريم العذراء كانت بتلبس حجاب وكمان كل الراهبات بيلبسوا الحجاب



يا استاذ لورد الحجاب واحد من اسباب الكبت المفروضه على المرأة المسلمه شوف بقا البلدان المتقدمه المرأة فيها طلعت القمر والسعوديه الي هي مركز الاسلام الست ملهاش حق حتى سواقه السيارة
الست يا شاطر نصف المجتمع ولما نصف المجتمع بيبقى تحت ضغوطات كثيرة تمنعه من الابداع والتقدم يبقى المجتمع دا معاق مش معنى ان الست تطلع تشتغل او تسوق عربيه يبقى خلاص عيارها فلت واخلاقها انحطت لا يا استاذ لورد مش الست بس هي السبب في الانحدار الاخلاقي الرجل له الدور الاكبر بكدا يبقى لما الست تتفرض عليها حاجات تمنع الرجل من النظر اليها بنظرة معينه يبقى الرجل هنا كمان مش مؤهل للخروج للعمل والاختلاط بالناس فبكدا يبقى المجتمع كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللو معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق بسبب النظرة المعروفه للرجل العربي الى المرأة وهي مجرد اداة للمتعه واللهو


ومين قالك ان المرأه هنا أداة للمتعه وللهو فقط
شكلك مش عايشه في الدنيا أصلا
ياهانم تعالي شوفي كدا أوائل الجمهوريه من البنات
هتلاقيهم كلهم محجبات 
ودلوقتي في دكاتره محجبات ومهندسات ومحاميات  ومدرسات محجبات وعمر ما الحجاب كان مسبب ليهم أي عائق دلوقتي
ومش حتة القماشه دي هي الي هتأخر البنات وتسببلهم اعاقه
وبعدين كتير جدا من البنات بيلبسوا الحجاب عن أقتناع ومايرضوش انهم يخلعوه بأرادتهم



تابو ايه يا اخي همه مش لسه بيمثلو يعني ايه فرق في ان صابرين والا سهير رمزي يمثلو وهمه محجبات او همه عاريااااااااااااااااااااات والا ايه رأيك انت ؟؟؟؟

أقصد انهم تابوا من العري والسفور الي كانوا بيعملوه أثناء التمثيل
والفرق طبعا شاسع فأصبحوا اكثر احتراما مابيعرضوش لحمهم سلعه للمشاهد

 حتى لما بيمثلوا بيمثلوا بأحترام وبدون خلاعه 


وبعدين انتي شيفانا يعني بناخد الدين منهم؟؟



بالنسبه ليه انا مش بعترف بالاسلام لا كدين ولا ان ليه مقدسات واظن دي حريتي الشخصيه مش هتفرض عليه اني اعترف بحاجه مش مقتنعه بيها والا ايه !!!!

طيب مانا مش بعترف بدينك بس مع ذلك مابغلطش فيه ولا فيكم
ولا هو عشان انتي مش بتعترفي بديني يبقى ليكي الحق أستفزاز مشاعر المسلمين


لا يا شاطر حضرتك غلطان كل ما في الامر ان في ناس مسمله بتفكر صح وممكن يطلع منها حاجات تخدم الانسان والمجتمع العربي لكن في ناس تانيه بتوقف لهم بالمرصاد وبتتقوقع في مكانها وبترفض اي نوع من انواع التقدم يبقى متزعلوش لما العالم كلو يسميكم دول العالم الثالث يعني ( المتخلف )


على فكره بقى حسين فهمي طلع في نفس البرنامج تاني يوم واعتذر عن الكلام الي قاله ده أولا

وبردو هسألك نفس السؤال
هل حتة القماشه دي هي الي سبب التخلف؟

وانا مش بستفز حد ودا اكبر دليل على انك عصبي وبترد بحقد وخصوصا عليه انا والا انت ايه رأيك ؟؟؟


وانا مش بستفز حد ودا اكبر دليل على انك عصبي وبترد بحقد وخصوصا عليه انا والا انت ايه رأيك ؟؟؟

اه بدليل انك بتدخلي في الي مالكيش فيه
انا عايز اعرف انتي ايه الي مزعلك يعني ولا انتي حاطه الموضوع في دماغك ليه
يعني ترضى حد يقولك اقعلوا الصلبان لأنها سبب التخلف؟؟
ولو أنا عصبي او برد بحقد كنت شتمتك او غلط فيكي وفي مقدساتك زي مانتي بتعملي معانا
لكن اظاهر ان التعصب الأعمى خلاكي مش حاسه بنفسك


----------



## ashrafo (10 ديسمبر 2006)

عندي سؤال مريم العذراء  كانت محجبة ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (10 ديسمبر 2006)

من جد كلامكم يضحك بس أهم شي اني محترمه آراء الجميع 

يعني تركنا القرآن الكريم والسنه النبويه ورحنا نشوف صابرين مدري من هي 

يعني هذا كلام ينقال والحجاب فرضه الله على كل مسلمه مؤمنه 

ولكن للأسف ليس الكثير يستخدمه بصوره صحيحه نحن في السعوديه والحمدالله نلبس العباءه السوداء والحجاب الأسود ليس مثل في مصر والبلدان الأخرى <<<< احترامي لجميع البلدان 

لازم على كل طقم ولا لبس تلبسه تلبق معاه نفس لون الحجاب وتكون لابسه بنطلون 

ضيق ما أدري  كيف لبسته يمكن نامت عالسرير وبلوزه اذا رفعت يدها بان كل شي وحاطه 

حجاب كيف بالله تصير ولا اللي لابسه تنوره تحت الركبه بشوي وحاطتلي حجاي يمكن نسيت تسشور شعرها ما أدري ايش قصتهم وهادا الشي أشوفه كثير لأنهم للأسف في بلاد 

الناس أصلا فيها كدا ايمانهم غير كامل أي ناقص يحسبوا ان الحجاب شي يوضع فوق الرأس 

يعني أهم شي تغطي الشعر لو مشيتي عريانه قدام الله وخلقه المهم حاطه الحجاب والله حرام

أما في السعوديه ولله الحمد غير يعني حتى الكفار اللي عندنا لما يطلعوا برى البيت يضطروا يلبسوا العبايه والحجاب احتراما لديننا ولبلادنا وتكون لا بسته وهي مو فاهمه بس شافت الناس 
لابسته سوت زيهم وبعد فتره تسأل نفسها ليش تلبس هذا الشي وتعرف السبب 

ووالله العظيم كثير منهم يسلموا وهما في البدايه ما كانوا يعرفوا ليش قاعدين يلبسوا هذا الشي 

وأنا ما أبغى أقول انو السعوديه واو توب الحمدالله من ناحية وجود مكه المكرمه والمدينه المنوره 

يعني ما أقدر أوصف الشعور نفسي آخدكم هناك وتحسي بالشعور والله شعور جميل 

وبرضوا أكيد في كل دين وفي كل بلد لازم يكون في فئه ضاله أو فئه قليله من الناس مخربه الوضع

يعني من جد هالأيام صرنا نشوف الناس بتلبس الحجاب وتغطي وجهها عشان ترتكب الفواحش 
لا اله الا الله وخاصة أكتر من مره اتسرقت في بلد من بلاد الشام بسبب واحد لابس العبايه ومغطي وجهه يعني ليه هذا التشويه والتخريب آسفه عالتطويل بس من جد عندي كلام كتير مره حلو وان شالله يفيدني ويفيد الجميع وشكرا وان شالله تحترموا رأيي


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

@ تطالب بالعداله @ قال:


> من جد كلامكم يضحك بس أهم شي اني محترمه آراء الجميع
> 
> يعني تركنا القرآن الكريم والسنه النبويه ورحنا نشوف صابرين مدري من هي
> 
> ...


طبعا مع احترامى الشديد لأسلوبك المهذب
لكن أحب اقول لك ان السعوديه والخليج هى بلاد المرائون فهم يجلدون من يزنى بل ويرجموه لو كان متزوج ويحرمون الخمور على الشعب ومع ذلك تدخل بيوت الأمراء ومكتوب على الحاويات فى المطار احترس مواد شديده الانفجار وهذا انا رأيته بنفسى فى اثناء عملى بالصدفه فى السعوديه  وانظرى للخليجيين فى مصر والاردن وسوريا واوروبا ماذا يفعلون من زنا وكل ما هو مغضب لله ولعلمك اكبر نسبه شذوذ جنسى فى العالم توجد فى الخليج


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ashrafo قال:


> عندي سؤال مريم العذراء  كانت محجبة ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟



انظر اى صورة للعذراء أو اى قديسه مسيحيه وستجد اننا اصل الطهاره والتى فقدناها بمعاشرتنا لكم وبعد ان كنا نحن فى مصر قمه التقدم اصبحنا مثلكم ومثل كل بلد يوجد فيه اسلام اصبحنا قمه التخلف صدق المفكر الالمانى الذى قال اينما وجد تخلف وحروب ابحث عن الاسلام نحن نستعمل كل تكنولوجيا الغرب ونصفهم بالكفرة  فكرتنى بنكته بواحد غنى واتفقر ووقف يشحت ويقول ادينى حسنه وانا سيدك


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> اي انسان مسلم يجوز له ان يدعي بما يعلمه.... وبلاش تريقة ...لان برضه في ممثلين مسيحين بيطلعوا عريا .... ولا أيه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> *متخلطش الامور ببعضها ومتحاولش تتهرب للمسيحيات الحجاب موضوع اسلامي والي بيتكلمو فيه هنا ناس مسلمه لو عندك رد في صلب الموضوع رد معندكش اكتفي بالقرايه ومتخلطش المواضيع ببعضها *
> ...



*محدش بيغلط في محمدك اي واحد فينا بيتكلم في اي موضوع بخص رسولك بيكون كلامو وموضوعو معزز بتفسيرات  من كتبك الاسلاميه وقرآنك والا انت مش بتقرا ؟؟؟*


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ليه شيفاني بشتم او بتريق على حد زيك
> انا اسلوبي عادي جدا عمره ماكان في أي خروج
> 
> *متأكد !!*
> ...


*قولي بقا انا شتمت مقداساتك امتى وفين يا بتاع المقدسات دي !!!*


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ashrafo قال:


> عندي سؤال مريم العذراء  كانت محجبة ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟



*الموضوع بيخص الحجاب الاسلامي يا سيد اشرف ومريم العذراء مش مسمله يبقى ترد بلي يخص الموضوع وبلاش تشتيت  !!*


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

@ تطالب بالعداله @ قال:


> من جد كلامكم يضحك بس أهم شي اني محترمه آراء الجميع
> 
> يعني تركنا القرآن الكريم والسنه النبويه ورحنا نشوف صابرين مدري من هي
> 
> ...



*الرد المختصر والمفيد على كل كلامك الي فوق هوووووووووووووووووووووووو
ان السعوديه بلد الاسلام الاول وبتفرض كل شييييييييييييييييييييييييييي على البشر حتى لو كانو غير مسلمين 
قوليلي بقا  هو الحجاب على غير المسلمات فرض كمان والا ايه ؟؟؟؟ 
بمعنى ان الانسان عايش تحت محرمات مفروضه عليه وليست باختياره 
الا بالحق هي المطربه وعد مش سعوديه بردووووووووووووووو والا ايييه !!!
يا ريت لما ترد بقا يا اخي الكريم ترد بنوع من العقلانيه لاننا مش جايين من كواكب تانيه احنا عايشين معاكم في بلدانكم وعارفييييييييييييين كل الصالح والطالح الي فيكم 
وزي مقال اخويه coptic hero اكير نسبه الشذوذ موجوده في  بلدان الخليج ومن ضمنها السعوديه .*


----------



## lord12 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

QUOTE]واحد بس !!! طب انت دور في المواقع الي بتخص الايدز في البلدان العربيه وهتلاقي الالاف مش واحد وبس[/QUOTE]

بصي مش هاتكلم كتير في الموضوع ده
ادخلي كدا زي الشاطره على موقع الصحة العالميه وشوفي نسب انتشار مرضى الأيدز في العالم
هتلاقي اكتر دول منتشر فيها الأيدز هي الدول الأفريقيه وبعد كدا تيجي بقى أمريكا الجنوبيه وأوربا بنسب كبيره وأقل نسبة انتشار موجوده في الدول العربيه



> اديك بتشهد بنفسك ان الوحش الي هناك ااقل بكتيييييييييييييييير من الكويس و ودا سبب تقدمهم الي بيسبق العرب بمئات المئات من السنين وحسب كلامك النسبه الطاغيه في الغرب وامريكا هس الفئه الكويسه لانهم بلدان متقدمين جدا واظن انت عارف دا كويس جدددددددددددددداااااااااااااا




بقى أنا قولت كدا؟؟
انتي بتحرفي الكلام
هتيلي كدا أي جمله قولت فيها ان الوحش أقل بكتير من الحلو
أنا بقول أوربا فيها الوحش وفيها الحلو لكن ماقولتش ده أكتر من ده
أوربا الوحش فيها كتير جداااا
كفايه الملاهي الليله الي عندهم والي بيحصل فيها
وشبكات الدعاره المصرح بيها
تعرفي ان في مونديال ألمانيا دخل 200000 ألف واحده في شبكات الدعاره 
ده غير ان في شوارع هناك النساء بتتباع فيه بفلوس
ووصل الانحلال الاخلاقي هناك ان في قساوسه هناك بيباركوا جواز الشواذ في قلب الكنيسه
مش بس كدا
ده في مره كمان شوفت في التلفزيون سيدة بتتزوج من كلب في قلب الكنيسه والقسيس هو الي بيعقد عليهم القران
ده غير انتشار ظاهرة البوي فرند هنا
نلاقي البنت حامل وهي أصلا لم تتزوج وعلى سبيل المثال مادونا انجبت طفله من شخص وهي لم تتزوجه أصلا
وهناك منظر معتاد ممكن نلاقي العروسه حامل ولابسه فستان الفرح وقاعده في الكوشه

لو بنتكلم عن أوربا والبلاوي الي فيها فأحنا مش هانخلص
احنا بنتكلم عن مستنقع فساد
وطبعا زي مافي البلاوي ده فيه هناك الكويس مش كلهم كدا طبعا والا ماكنوش طلعوا العلماء وغيرهم 




> ايه الي جاب سيرة الكلام دا في الموضوع
> بعدين شوف انت وصلت فين في تفكيرك كل همك انك تشوه صورة الغرب وامريكا وتحشرهم في موضوع ملهمش علاقه بيه انا بتكلم عن الحجاب واظن ان لا امريكا ولا اوربا بلدان مسلمه ونسوانهم مفروض عليهم الحجاب والا انت ايه رأيك!!
> والا انت عايز تثبت لنا بقا ان الحجاب بيقي من مرض الايدز
> والا دا نوع من انواع التشتيت !!



مش أنا الي فتحت الموضوع ده لكن انتي الي اتكلمتي عن أوربا وانهم متقدمين والعرب متخلفين
قولتلك ايه علاقة التقدم بالحجاب ولا انتي مش مدركه أصلا بالكلام الي انتي بتقوليه ولا ايه بالظبط
وعموما طبعا السفور والتبرج بيبقى الشراره الأولى وبعد كدا تترب أشياء أخرى الى ان تصل الى الجنس وأمراض الايدز
وبعدين انا مش بشوه صورة الغرب بس انا بتكلم عن حقائق
هناك مصرح ليهم انهم يفتحوا مواقع اباحيه وكمان قنوات تليفزيونيه اباحيه




> بذمتك انت مصدق الكلام الي انت بتقولو دا شوف محجباتك والمنقبات بتوعك بيكون شكل عينيهم عامل ازاي دول بنظرة من عينيهم بيعملو عمايل ميعملوهاش سافرات لابسين بنطلون وقميص قصير انت مش مكسوف تقول الكلام دا بذمتك !!!
> خدتو ايه كويس من الغرب ممكن توضح لنا حضرتك !!!



بقولك ايه ماتتكلميش عن كل المحجبات بالشكل ده ولازم تراعي ان لينا أخوات محجبات وان أمهاتنا محجبات

وانتي ماتعرفيش أصلا كل المحجبات الي في الدنيا عشان تتكلمي عليهم بالشكل ده
وزي ماقولتلك الي بيحصل عندنا مايجيش عشر الي بيحصل في اوربا وأمريكا والدول المتقدمه بتاعتك دي
وبعدين انا عندي أشوف واحد مغطيه جسمها كله ولا اشوف واحد ماشيه عريانه 
المنقبه عمرها مابتأذي النظر عكس السافره المتبرجه




> اظن ان لا حسين فهمي ولا معالي الوزير جابو سيره العذرا والراهبات في الموضوع
> فلما تحب ترد على الموضوع يبقى متهربش للمسيحييات وللمرة الالف والمليون بقول الكلام دا بس دا اكبر دليل انكم كلكم مش عارفين تقولو ايه فاحسن رد تردو عليه هو تحويل الموضوع للمسيحييات
> للاسف طريقه مكشوفه جدددددددددددددددددا للهروب



بردو اسلوب العيال هروب والكلام ده
هروب ايه ياآنسه
اومال احنا بنرد بقالنا كام يوم في ايه
ولا انتي عشان مش عارفه تردي في اي حاجه تخصكم تقولي الكلمتين دول ولا انتي تخصص هجوم في الاسلام وبس
انا برد على السؤال من كافة الجوانب ولما بتطرق للمسيحيات ببقى عشان عايز اوضحلك منهجك الي بتتكلمي من خلاله
ولا هو حلال ليكم وحرام علينا
ولازم بردو تراعي اننا هنا مش في قسم حوار الأديان الي كل مواضيعه اسلاميه
وياريت تبطلي تتهربي وردي ولو مره واحده على سؤال




> دينك هو الي بيقول





> حقيقي ؟؟؟؟



ايه ماعرفتيش تردي ؟؟

ردي ياهانم ايه رأيك في أوائل  الجمهورية الي كلهم بيبقوا محجبات



> طيب ولما الهكم بيدي فرصه للانسان انو يتوب ويبطل الشر الي هو بيعملو الهكم دا مش امر برجم الزناة وبقطع ايد السارق ؟؟ طيب ليه ؟؟
> مكان يديلهم فرصه دول كمان يتوبو ويرجعو عن غلطهم والا هي التوبه لناس وناس
> اما صحيح شريعه غريبه بتنصف ناس وبتظلم تانيين !!



انتي محسيساني انك بتتكلمي في بلد بطبق الشريعه الاسلاميه
لا ياهانم الي بيسرق والي بيزني بيبقى مصيرهم السجن 
وكمان السؤال ده ممكن توجيه للدستور الفرنسي
قوليله اشمعنا الي بيسرق بتسجنوه والي بترقص او تتعرى مش بيتسجنوها




> طب ولما انت شايف ان مواضيعي بتستفزك ايه الي يخليك ترد عليها ؟؟؟؟؟



ومين قالك ان مواضيعك بتستفزني أنا
انا بقول مواضيعك بتستفز مشاعر المسلمين وبتخليهم يخرجوا عن شعورهم ويغلطوا وطبعا الاداره العادله بيتيجي وتروح طرداهم بسببك
لكن بالنسبالي فكلامك ده مابيهزش شعره واحده مني لأن في مثل بيقول...ولا بلاش لحسن الاداره بتتلكك :t33: 




> هو ايه الي مليش فيه بالضبط ؟؟؟؟



الكلام في موضوع الحجاب 
أظن دي حاجه مش تخصك أصلا ولا من حقك تقولي رأيك فيها لأن الحجاب من فروض الأسلام وأدام انتي مش بتعترفي بديني بتتكلمي في حاجه زي دي ليه




> اثبت لي ان الصليب سبب تخلف لو انت شاطر وتقدر



وانتي اثبتي ان الحجاب هو سبب التخلف




> قولي بقا انا شتمت مقداساتك امتى وفين يا بتاع المقدسات دي !!!



هههههههههههه لا دي حاجه لا تعد ولا تحصى
قولي امتى ماشتمتش في مقداستنا  :t33:


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *الرد المختصر والمفيد على كل كلامك الي فوق هوووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ان السعوديه بلد الاسلام الاول وبتفرض كل شييييييييييييييييييييييييييي على البشر حتى لو كانو غير مسلمين
> قوليلي بقا  هو الحجاب على غير المسلمات فرض كمان والا ايه ؟؟؟؟
> بمعنى ان الانسان عايش تحت محرمات مفروضه عليه وليست باختياره
> ...



أختي فاديه أولا أنا بنت وثانيا اني محترمه رأيك ولك الحريه في التعبير عن رأيك 

طبعا السعوديه هي بلد الاسلام الأول والحجاب يلبسه المسلمين ولأن الغير المسلمين بحترموا البلد اللي هما فيها فيغطوا على الأقل شعرهم ولا من أصله لا يجوا البلد خاصة الأجانب خليكم في بلدكم وسووا اللي تبغوه والحمدالله انهم فاهمين الوضع وعلى الأقل انهم بيلبسوا العبايه أنا ما بقول انو ما شالله كلهم بيغطوا شعرهم وفي فرق بين مفروضه .. مفروضه هاذي اذا كانت جايه مضطره البلد والله احنا ايش نسويلها محد قلها تجي مع انو أغلب الناس لما تجي وتشوف البلد والاسلام على حقيقتهبتتغير نظتها الى الأفضل والحمدالله  واحنا عندنا في السعوديه نسبة أجانب مره كبيره 

وكلامك صحيح المطربه وعد سعوديه ويعني ايش نسويلها خلاص هي غنت يعني خلاص كل الاسلام راح كل بلد فيها الكويس وفيها الغلط ولا كان كلنا دخلنا الجنه ما كان في جنه ونار 

ومصر فيها روبي وغيرهم سواء كانت من أي ديانه ولا غيرها محد يسمح بالأشياء اللي قاعده تصير 

اصلا كلهم ألعن من بعض واحنا ما قلنا انكم جايين من كوكب تاني بس كلامكم يمكن هو اللي من الكوكب التاني وان شالله تكونوا فهمتوني ومالوا دخل الحين وعد غيرها غنى اللي متمسك بدينه عارف انو هاذي أشياء غلط وكثير من الممثلين والمغنيين بيصلوا وبيغنوا طبعا بعد الدعاء لله بأن يوفقهم بهالوصله ولا الأغنيه اللي حيغنوها شي عجيب وهاذي من علامات الساعه الكبرى الله يبعدنا عن النار


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (11 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> طبعا مع احترامى الشديد لأسلوبك المهذب
> لكن أحب اقول لك ان السعوديه والخليج هى بلاد المرائون فهم يجلدون من يزنى بل ويرجموه لو كان متزوج ويحرمون الخمور على الشعب ومع ذلك تدخل بيوت الأمراء ومكتوب على الحاويات فى المطار احترس مواد شديده الانفجار وهذا انا رأيته بنفسى فى اثناء عملى بالصدفه فى السعوديه  وانظرى للخليجيين فى مصر والاردن وسوريا واوروبا ماذا يفعلون من زنا وكل ما هو مغضب لله ولعلمك اكبر نسبه شذوذ جنسى فى العالم توجد فى الخليج




أخي العزيز هذا شي طبيعي يعني بالله لو ما قطعنا يد السارق لو ما جلدنا الزاني لو لو لو 

كان ايش شفت البلد خربانه ورايحه فيها وهذا هو الاسلام المحافظه على الشرف 

وبالنسبه للخمور والأشياء اللي قاعد تقولها انا سمعت وشفت انو كلها طبعا بدون كحول بس هما يحبوا  في الأفراح والعزايم انهم يخضوها ويفتحوها على اساس انو شي حلو ولا طبعا هو مهو خمور ولا كان كل البلد سكرت اذا كدا لأنو ناس كتير بعرفهم خاصه زي ما قلت من الأمراء بس طبعا بدون كحول وأتوقع انك ما تأكدت من اللي شفتها وخاصة انك تقول بالصدفه 

وبتصير انو في ناس في بيوتها وللأسف بكونوا مهربين خمور وغيرها بس الحمدالله انو الشرطه شغاله والحمدالله بتقبض عليهم والجرايد دليل على ذلك 

وبالنسبه للخليجيين اللي بروحوا الأردن وسوريا ولبنان ومصر وغيرها من البلدان هم فئه قليله من الناس من يذهبون للدراسه أو العمل أو غيرها من الأسباب 

طيب سؤال ليش سافروا عشان ينزوا وغيرها والعياذ بالله لأنهم هنا ما قدروا عارفين في قوانين وأحكام ولأنو الناس محافظه على شرفها طبعا بيحترموا الشعب 

بس نروح على البلدان هاذي وأنا كمان بروح بشوف القصير والمفصخ والضيق وغيره والرجال خاصة انهم كانوا في بلد الناس ولله الحمد مستره وفجأه البطن باين وغيرها من الأشياء يعني أكيد انت عارفها يعني كأنها بهاذا اللبس قاعده تقوله تعال ورايه تعال الحقني تعال ازني معايا يعني استغفر الله ما صار في حشمه وبعدين تتكلمو لأنوا انتوا يمكن صار عندكم هذا الشي عادي وما أدري ما أتوقع عندكم قوانين وشكرا لكم


----------



## coptic hero (11 ديسمبر 2006)

@ تطالب بالعداله @ قال:


> أخي العزيز هذا شي طبيعي يعني بالله لو ما قطعنا يد السارق لو ما جلدنا الزاني لو لو لو
> 
> كان ايش شفت البلد خربانه ورايحه فيها وهذا هو الاسلام المحافظه على الشرف
> 
> ...



 اختنا المحترمه
اولا الذى رأيته بعينى رأسى كان ويسكى شيفاز ريغال وديمبلز وحضرتك قولتى انهم بيقبضوا على مهربين طيب ان كان ما فيش خمور امال المهربين بيهربوا ايه وبعدين احنا مش بنتكلم عن الافعال الشائنه لانها موجوده فى كل مكان ولكن نتكلم عن عمايل العرب فى السر ويظهرون التقوى وهذا عكس الاجانب انهم يفعلون كل شئ علانيه ولو كل دوله عربيه اعلنت نسبه الايدز الحقيقيه هانتفوق لآول مرة على الغرب ولكن خلى الطابق مستور احسن


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> QUOTE]واحد بس !!! طب انت دور في المواقع الي بتخص الايدز في البلدان العربيه وهتلاقي الالاف مش واحد وبس



بصي مش هاتكلم كتير في الموضوع ده
ادخلي كدا زي الشاطره على موقع الصحة العالميه وشوفي نسب انتشار مرضى الأيدز في العالم
هتلاقي اكتر دول منتشر فيها الأيدز هي الدول الأفريقيه وبعد كدا تيجي بقى أمريكا الجنوبيه وأوربا بنسب كبيره وأقل نسبة انتشار موجوده في الدول العربيه




بقى أنا قولت كدا؟؟
انتي بتحرفي الكلام
هتيلي كدا أي جمله قولت فيها ان الوحش أقل بكتير من الحلو
أنا بقول أوربا فيها الوحش وفيها الحلو لكن ماقولتش ده أكتر من ده
أوربا الوحش فيها كتير جداااا
كفايه الملاهي الليله الي عندهم والي بيحصل فيها
وشبكات الدعاره المصرح بيها
تعرفي ان في مونديال ألمانيا دخل 200000 ألف واحده في شبكات الدعاره 
ده غير ان في شوارع هناك النساء بتتباع فيه بفلوس
ووصل الانحلال الاخلاقي هناك ان في قساوسه هناك بيباركوا جواز الشواذ في قلب الكنيسه
مش بس كدا
ده في مره كمان شوفت في التلفزيون سيدة بتتزوج من كلب في قلب الكنيسه والقسيس هو الي بيعقد عليهم القران
ده غير انتشار ظاهرة البوي فرند هنا
نلاقي البنت حامل وهي أصلا لم تتزوج وعلى سبيل المثال مادونا انجبت طفله من شخص وهي لم تتزوجه أصلا
وهناك منظر معتاد ممكن نلاقي العروسه حامل ولابسه فستان الفرح وقاعده في الكوشه

لو بنتكلم عن أوربا والبلاوي الي فيها فأحنا مش هانخلص
احنا بنتكلم عن مستنقع فساد
وطبعا زي مافي البلاوي ده فيه هناك الكويس مش كلهم كدا طبعا والا ماكنوش طلعوا العلماء وغيرهم 




مش أنا الي فتحت الموضوع ده لكن انتي الي اتكلمتي عن أوربا وانهم متقدمين والعرب متخلفين
قولتلك ايه علاقة التقدم بالحجاب ولا انتي مش مدركه أصلا بالكلام الي انتي بتقوليه ولا ايه بالظبط
وعموما طبعا السفور والتبرج بيبقى الشراره الأولى وبعد كدا تترب أشياء أخرى الى ان تصل الى الجنس وأمراض الايدز
وبعدين انا مش بشوه صورة الغرب بس انا بتكلم عن حقائق
هناك مصرح ليهم انهم يفتحوا مواقع اباحيه وكمان قنوات تليفزيونيه اباحيه

*كل كلامك الي فوق دا ملوش علاقه بالموضوع موضوعنا عن الحجاب الاسلامي ايه الي جاب امريكا واوربا في النص 
هو انا فتحت موضوع يخص عادات وتقاليد وطريقه عيش البلدان والا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


بقولك ايه ماتتكلميش عن كل المحجبات بالشكل ده ولازم تراعي ان لينا أخوات محجبات وان أمهاتنا محجبات

*ناقص تقولي اني سبيت خواتك وامك 
منتا لما مش بتشوف حاجه ترد بيها تقعد تتلكك وتخلق حاجات مش موجوده *


وانتي ماتعرفيش أصلا كل المحجبات الي في الدنيا عشان تتكلمي عليهم بالشكل ده
وزي ماقولتلك الي بيحصل عندنا مايجيش عشر الي بيحصل في اوربا وأمريكا والدول المتقدمه بتاعتك دي
*متدخلش اوربا وامريكا في موضوع الحجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب :t32: *
وبعدين انا عندي أشوف واحد مغطيه جسمها كله ولا اشوف واحد ماشيه عريانه 
المنقبه عمرها مابتأذي النظر عكس السافره المتبرجه
*ايوة عارفه ومتاكده انك لما بتشوف وحده سافرة بتغمض عينيك* 

بردو اسلوب العيال هروب والكلام ده
هروب ايه ياآنسه
اومال احنا بنرد بقالنا كام يوم في ايه
ولا انتي عشان مش عارفه تردي في اي حاجه تخصكم تقولي الكلمتين دول ولا انتي تخصص هجوم في الاسلام وبس
*انا بتكلم بكل حاجه يا لورد باشا * 
انا برد على السؤال من كافة الجوانب ولما بتطرق للمسيحيات ببقى عشان عايز اوضحلك منهجك الي بتتكلمي من خلاله
ولا هو حلال ليكم وحرام علينا
*الموضوع خاص بالحجاب الاسلامي والي بيتكلمو عنو مسلمين يا شاطر يبقى تلتزم بحدود الموضوع ومتحاولش تجرجر الكلام لمواضيع تانيه* 
ولازم بردو تراعي اننا هنا مش في قسم حوار الأديان الي كل مواضيعه اسلاميه
وياريت تبطلي تتهربي وردي ولو مره واحده على سؤال
*اهو مين الي لازم يراعي موقع الموضوع انا والا انت الي بتحاور تجرجر الكلام لمواضيع تانيه رد بحدووووووووووووووووووووود الموضوع 
انا مش من النوع الي بتهرب يا لورد وانت عارفني كوييييييييييييييييس جدا لكن بردو مش بشتت المواضيع وبشعبها لاننا بكدامش هنقدر نوصل للهدف من الموضوع الاصلي والا انت ايه رأيك ؟؟*







ايه ماعرفتيش تردي ؟؟

ردي ياهانم ايه رأيك في أوائل  الجمهورية الي كلهم بيبقوا محجبات
*طيب والاوائل دول يا ترى بياخدو فرصتهم في العمل زيهم زي الراجل يا شاطر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



انتي محسيساني انك بتتكلمي في بلد بطبق الشريعه الاسلاميه
لا ياهانم الي بيسرق والي بيزني بيبقى مصيرهم السجن 
وكمان السؤال ده ممكن توجيه للدستور الفرنسي
قوليله اشمعنا الي بيسرق بتسجنوه والي بترقص او تتعرى مش بيتسجنوها
*انا بتكلم عن شريعه الاسلام ايه الي جاب فرنسا في النص  شايف انت ازاي كل شويه تجر الموضوع لحاجه ملهاش علاقه بالموضوع اساسا :t32: :t32:*





ومين قالك ان مواضيعك بتستفزني أنا
انا بقول مواضيعك بتستفز مشاعر المسلمين وبتخليهم يخرجوا عن شعورهم ويغلطوا وطبعا الاداره العادله بيتيجي وتروح طرداهم بسببك
لكن بالنسبالي فكلامك ده مابيهزش شعره واحده مني لأن في مثل بيقول...ولا بلاش لحسن الاداره بتتلكك :t33: 
*كل ردودك بتقول ان مواضيعي بتستفزك شخصيا 
وبعدين تعال قولي هو انت مش مسلم والا ايه ؟؟*



الكلام في موضوع الحجاب 
أظن دي حاجه مش تخصك أصلا ولا من حقك تقولي رأيك فيها لأن الحجاب من فروض الأسلام وأدام انتي مش بتعترفي بديني بتتكلمي في حاجه زي دي ليه
*الي بيتكلمو في الموضوع دا همه مسلمين مش انا يا شاطر 
والا انت شايفني حسين فهمي والا معالي الوزير !!!*




وانتي اثبتي ان الحجاب هو سبب التخلف
*المسلمين نفسهم بيقولو كدا مش انا يا شاطر *




هههههههههههه لا دي حاجه لا تعد ولا تحصى
قولي امتى ماشتمتش في مقداستنا  :t33:[/QUOTE]
*
طيب هاتي مثل واحد بس عشان اعرف ارد عليك معممش *


----------



## SHAZLY (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *محدش بيغلط في محمدك اي واحد فينا بيتكلم في اي موضوع بخص رسولك بيكون كلامو وموضوعو معزز بتفسيرات  من كتبك الاسلاميه وقرآنك والا انت مش بتقرا ؟؟؟*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

كالعادة ... تسألوا ونرد .... ونيجي نسأل تقولوا بلاش تشتيت ... 

انسة فادية .... احب اقول لحضرتك انك معندكيش فكرة عن اي حاجة في اي حاجة *


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> اسمحيلي يا اختي شمس الحقيقه ااقولك ان الحجاب مش دليل على الطهارة والعفه
> والدليل على كدا عندكم في السعوديه كل الستات محجبات
> لكن اسمحيلي يعني مش كل الستات عندكم  عفيفات وشريفات
> في كتييييييييييييييير محجبات بيعملو حاجات متعملهاش السافرات
> ...



فاديه انتى بجد رمز للعضو الناجح الى بيعرف يكسب الحوار
بجد كلامك انا باحب ااعد اقائه كتير باحس انك مثقفه جدة وعلى درايه تامه بالى بيدور والى بيحصل حورلينا
اما بالنسبه لموضوع الحجاب فهو خطوة للتاخر والتخلف علشان دة زى منانتى اولتى مش عفه بالعكس دة نزله موديالت واشكال بتخلى الراجل انه بلتفت ليها

شكرا على الموضوع

جـــــــو​


----------



## coptic hero (11 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كالعادة ... تسألوا ونرد .... ونيجي نسأل تقولوا بلاش تشتيت ...
> 
> انسة فادية .... احب اقول لحضرتك انك معندكيش فكرة عن اي حاجة في اي حاجة *



المنتدى مخصص موضوع للرد على الاسئله الاسلاميه تقدر تكتب فيه وتسأل عن اللى تحبه


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كالعادة ... تسألوا ونرد .... ونيجي نسأل تقولوا بلاش تشتيت ...
> 
> انسة فادية .... احب اقول لحضرتك انك معندكيش فكرة عن اي حاجة في اي حاجة *



ترد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين ما شفتكش ترد يعني والا انت تجي في الاخر تعطي الخلاصه وتروح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
افتح لك موضوع خاص فيك في قسم الاسئله والاجوبه واذا ما رديناش عليك قول هالكلام 
اما رأيك فيا فاشكرك عليه جدا 
ومش بيهمني في حاجه لانك انت الي مش عارف مش انا


----------



## دينا (11 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعه حجاب ايه و دول متقدمه ايه طب مالناس ماشيه عريانه هنا و الي عاوز يعمل حاجه بيعملها برضا الطرفين اما في الدول العربيه فالست محجبه من منطلق انها متسببش عثره للراجل يعني هي من الاساس مش مهم و مع كدا زي ما سمعنا عن احداث التحرش الاخيره في القاهره انهم برضو تحرشو بالمحجبات بل و المنقبات ايضا اذن ايه فايده الحجاب لا شي مجرد استفزاز للشباب لان كل ممنوع مرغوب مهو لو كله كده علي عينك يا تاجر مكنش حد يبقي تعبان و كمان مكنتش البنت تبقي بهذه الشخصيه يعني في بعض ال لا مواخذه بيقفو في شارع الهرم بالحجاب و العبايه و اول ما عربيه تقف تطلع و فجاه تلاقي الحجاب اتقلع و ما ادراك بقي ما تحت الحجاب و العبايه انا شفت ده بعيني في احد زياراتي للهرم من 5 سنين كده و انا راي الشخصي ان الحجاب تعصب يعني لما الاخوات المسلمات بيلبسو حجاب في دول اوروبا ده اعلان حرب لوحده   ممكن نبقي متحشمين من غير حجاب


----------



## مسلمه و أفتخر (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اول شئ الواحد اذا جاء يحكم على احد مايحكم على بالمظهر و لا ايش فوق راسه يحكم علي داخل راسه 

و في شغله اظن انكم ناسينه ان الراهبات الي عندكم مادري شسمهم يغطون جسمهم كله و يغطون روسهم و يحرمون نفسهم من الزواج بحكم ديانتكم المسيحيه 

الاسلام فرض هذا على المرأه عشان يحميها و عشان مو اي واحد بشارع يشوفها فرجه للي رايح ولي جاي 

و حسين فهمي بعد الكلام الي قاله طلع يعتذر و ((((يعيط))))


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> فاديه انتى بجد رمز للعضو الناجح الى بيعرف يكسب الحوار
> بجد كلامك انا باحب ااعد اقائه كتير باحس انك مثقفه جدة وعلى درايه تامه بالى بيدور والى بيحصل حورلينا
> اما بالنسبه لموضوع الحجاب فهو خطوة للتاخر والتخلف علشان دة زى منانتى اولتى مش عفه بالعكس دة نزله موديالت واشكال بتخلى الراجل انه بلتفت ليها
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا جو على رأيك
 ربنا يباركك ويخليك 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

دينا قال:


> يا جماعه حجاب ايه و دول متقدمه ايه طب مالناس ماشيه عريانه هنا و الي عاوز يعمل حاجه بيعملها برضا الطرفين اما في الدول العربيه فالست محجبه من منطلق انها متسببش عثره للراجل يعني هي من الاساس مش مهم و مع كدا زي ما سمعنا عن احداث التحرش الاخيره في القاهره انهم برضو تحرشو بالمحجبات بل و المنقبات ايضا اذن ايه فايده الحجاب لا شي مجرد استفزاز للشباب لان كل ممنوع مرغوب مهو لو كله كده علي عينك يا تاجر مكنش حد يبقي تعبان و كمان مكنتش البنت تبقي بهذه الشخصيه يعني في بعض ال لا مواخذه بيقفو في شارع الهرم بالحجاب و العبايه و اول ما عربيه تقف تطلع و فجاه تلاقي الحجاب اتقلع و ما ادراك بقي ما تحت الحجاب و العبايه انا شفت ده بعيني في احد زياراتي للهرم من 5 سنين كده و انا راي الشخصي ان الحجاب تعصب يعني لما الاخوات المسلمات بيلبسو حجاب في دول اوروبا ده اعلان حرب لوحده   ممكن نبقي متحشمين من غير حجاب



وانا كمان شفت حجات زي دي يا عزيزتي 
بس نقول ايه الحقيقه دايما مرة 
ميرسي عزيزتي على مشاركتك معانا في الحوار 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lord12 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> فاديه انتى بجد رمز للعضو الناجح الى بيعرف يكسب الحوار
> بجد كلامك انا باحب ااعد اقائه كتير باحس انك مثقفه جدة وعلى درايه تامه بالى بيدور والى بيحصل حورلينا
> اما بالنسبه لموضوع الحجاب فهو خطوة للتاخر والتخلف علشان دة زى منانتى اولتى مش عفه بالعكس دة نزله موديالت واشكال بتخلى الراجل انه بلتفت ليها
> 
> ...



طيب انا راضي ذمتك
هي بترد على حاجه؟
احنا بنرد وبعدين نيجي نتكلم في نفس الموضوع بس من جهة أخرى ماتردش وتقول هروب والكلام ده


----------



## lord12 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الي يضحكني انه مكتوب جنب اسمك محاور يافاديه
ههههههههههههههههه
انتي لا تجرئي انك تتكلمي في النصرانيات أصلا يافاديه 
وبعدين موضوع الحجاب متشعب وله امتدادات واحنا لما بنتكلم عن الحجاب بنتكلم عليه من كل الجوانب


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمه و أفتخر قال:


> اول شئ الواحد اذا جاء يحكم على احد مايحكم على بالمظهر و لا ايش فوق راسه يحكم علي داخل راسه
> 
> و في شغله اظن انكم ناسينه ان الراهبات الي عندكم مادري شسمهم يغطون جسمهم كله و يغطون روسهم و يحرمون نفسهم من الزواج بحكم ديانتكم المسيحيه
> 
> ...


 اتمنى انك متقارنيش المحجبات بالراهبات 
لان الراهبه بتاخد وقت كتير لحد متقرر انها تترهبن وقرارها يكون بمحض ارداتها دا مش فرض على كل بنت مسيحييه انها تعملو 
ولما الراهبه تقرر بتكون فكرت في انها تتزهد عن كل حاجه في الدنيا وتوهب نفسها لخدمه الرب 
مش  بتعمل كدا عشان الرهبنه فرض على كل مسيحيه هي بتتزهد عن الدنيا بمحض ارادتها يعني باختيارها واظن في فرق كبييييييييييييييير بين الاختيار والفرض
لان الانسان لما بيعمل حاجه باختيارو الشخصي وقناعتو الكامله بيصون قرارو وبيلتزم باختيارو  
انما لو اتفرضت حاجه عليه يبقى بيعملها من غير قناعه 
الا انتي ايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> الي يضحكني انه مكتوب جنب اسمك محاور يافاديه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> انتي لا تجرئي انك تتكلمي في النصرانيات أصلا يافاديه
> وبعدين موضوع الحجاب متشعب وله امتدادات واحنا لما بنتكلم عن الحجاب بنتكلم عليه من كل الجوانب



عارفه ان دمك خفيف جدا وبتحب تضحك وعلى كل حال 
 لو كلمه محاور مش عجباك راسل مسؤول المنتدى وقولو البنت  متستحقش اللقب دا جايز هيديهولك ليك لانك بصراحه اي موضوع بنفتحو  بتكسر الدنيا في الردود


----------



## lord12 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فاديه خلاض مش عاجبك الحجاب ماخدش قالك البسي حجاب
البسي ميني جيب وبادي وعيشي حياتك
ها مبسوطه كدا
مش كدا الحريه والرقي 
المهم عندنا تكوني مبسوطه
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lord12 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> عارفه ان دمك خفيف جدا وبتحب تضحك وعلى كل حال
> لو كلمه محاور مش عجباك راسل مسؤول المنتدى وقولو البنت  متستحقش اللقب دا جايز هيديهولك ليك لانك بصراحه اي موضوع بنفتحو  بتكسر الدنيا في الردود



مش بكسر الدنيا في الرد ولا حاجه بس عالأقل برد مش زي ناس:t33:


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> طيب انا راضي ذمتك
> هي بترد على حاجه؟
> احنا بنرد وبعدين نيجي نتكلم في نفس الموضوع بس من جهة أخرى ماتردش وتقول هروب والكلام ده



راضي ذمتي ازاي وانت اصلا مش مقتنع بلقبي 
ايه التناقض الغريب دا 
وبعدين يعني حضرتك بترد احسن منها بايه انا مشتفكش ترد غير بكل ما هو مش متعلق بالموضوع 
جبتلنا الايدز في النص ودخلت اوربا وامريكا في الموضوع مع ان الموضوع يخص الحجاب الاسلامي 
شفت بقا انك كمان عمرك ما بترد على حاجه بتخص الموضوع 
يبقى متقعدش تتفلسف وتدي رأيك في ردود التانيين الاول رد انت في صلب الموضوع وبعدين علق على ردود البقيه


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> مش بكسر الدنيا في الرد ولا حاجه بس عالأقل برد مش زي ناس:t33:




كويس انك عارف انك مش بترد زي الناس 
 اديك قلتها بنفسك


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (13 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> اختنا المحترمه
> اولا الذى رأيته بعينى رأسى كان ويسكى شيفاز ريغال وديمبلز وحضرتك قولتى انهم بيقبضوا على مهربين طيب ان كان ما فيش خمور امال المهربين بيهربوا ايه وبعدين احنا مش بنتكلم عن الافعال الشائنه لانها موجوده فى كل مكان ولكن نتكلم عن عمايل العرب فى السر ويظهرون التقوى وهذا عكس الاجانب انهم يفعلون كل شئ علانيه ولو كل دوله عربيه اعلنت نسبه الايدز الحقيقيه هانتفوق لآول مرة على الغرب ولكن خلى الطابق مستور احسن



ما شالله حافظ اسمه كمان .. مو مهم 

مو هما دول اللي بيهربوا الخمور هما الفئه الضاله وطبعا بيتمسكوا يعني حيتمسكوا حيتمسكوا

بأي طريقه وكلامك صحيح يمكن البعض يظهر التقوى والايمان وبالسر الله المستعان يعني زي 

ما يقولوا ( من برا هالله هاالله ومن جوا يعلم الله )

وعشان كدا دايما بنقول للناس لا لا لا تحكموا على الناس من مظهرهم احكموا عليهم 

بعقلهم بطريقة كلامهم تعاملهم

لأنو ممكن تشوف وحده محجبه ومغطيه وجهها والخ بس انها بتسمع الأغاني ولا بتزني 

وممكن العكس وحده ما تتحجب و ما بتلبس العبايه بس انها ما بتسمع أغاني وبتصلي كل الصلوات 

بوقتها يعني سبحان الله لأني أنا بصراحه كنت دايما أحكم عالناس من مظهرهم 

و والله العظيم انو دايما الناس اللي بحكم عليهم بمظهرهم سواء حسيت انها قليلة أدب يعني بشكلها  ولا العكس والله العظيم انهم الحين أعز صديقات عندي 

والحمدالله تعلمت لانو في هالأيام ما صرتوا تفرقوا بين الكويس والخربان وشكرا


----------



## coptic hero (13 ديسمبر 2006)

@ تطالب بالعداله @;144977 قال:
			
		

> ما شالله حافظ اسمه كمان .. مو مهم
> 
> مو هما دول اللي بيهربوا الخمور هما الفئه الضاله وطبعا بيتمسكوا يعني حيتمسكوا حيتمسكوا
> 
> ...



تحية من القلب فكرك متمدن جدا وكلامك منطقى ربنا يبارك فى عقلك ويزيدك ايمانا بحب الله وخلقه جميعا فعلا انا مبهور بطريقه تفكيرك


----------



## lord12 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

دينا قال:


> يا جماعه حجاب ايه و دول متقدمه ايه طب مالناس ماشيه عريانه هنا و الي عاوز يعمل حاجه بيعملها برضا الطرفين اما في الدول العربيه فالست محجبه من منطلق انها متسببش عثره للراجل يعني هي من الاساس مش مهم و مع كدا زي ما سمعنا عن احداث التحرش الاخيره في القاهره انهم برضو تحرشو بالمحجبات بل و المنقبات ايضا اذن ايه فايده الحجاب لا شي مجرد استفزاز للشباب لان كل ممنوع مرغوب مهو لو كله كده علي عينك يا تاجر مكنش حد يبقي تعبان و كمان مكنتش البنت تبقي بهذه الشخصيه يعني في بعض ال لا مواخذه بيقفو في شارع الهرم بالحجاب و العبايه و اول ما عربيه تقف تطلع و فجاه تلاقي الحجاب اتقلع و ما ادراك بقي ما تحت الحجاب و العبايه انا شفت ده بعيني في احد زياراتي للهرم من 5 سنين كده و انا راي الشخصي ان الحجاب تعصب يعني لما الاخوات المسلمات بيلبسو حجاب في دول اوروبا ده اعلان حرب لوحده   ممكن نبقي متحشمين من غير حجاب



مش تتكلمي عن كل المحجبات بالشكل ده أولا
الحجاب بريء من هذه الأفعال
ومش اي واحده حاطه اشارب على شعرها يبقى اسمها محجبه

ثانيا 
انتي بتتكلمي في تشريع اسلامي
واظن مش من حقك تقولي رأيك في حاجه زي دي ووفريه لنفسك أحسن


----------



## adel baket (13 ديسمبر 2006)

انتو عملتو موضوع من غير موضوع بخصوص الحجاب المفروض ان في حريه فى التعبير عن الراى


----------



## دينا (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مش تتكلمي عن كل المحجبات بالشكل ده أولا
الحجاب بريء من هذه الأفعال
ومش اي واحده حاطه اشارب على شعرها يبقى اسمها محجبه

ثانيا
انتي بتتكلمي في تشريع اسلامي
واظن مش من حقك تقولي رأيك في حاجه زي دي ووفريه لنفسك أحسن
مش تتكلمي عن كل المحجبات بالشكل ده أولا
يعني ايه؟ جبت منين" كل المحجبات في نصي"

ومش اي واحده حاطه اشارب على شعرها يبقى اسمها محجبه
ميهمنيش مين الي هتسعد باللقب السعيد

 نتي بتتكلمي في تشريع اسلامي
واظن مش من حقك تقولي رأيك في حاجه زي دي ووفريه لنفسك أحسن
امال انت بتتكلم في الي مش من حقك ليه وانت هنا ليه اصلا!!!!!! سبحان الله و لا هو حلال ليك حرام علينا؟؟؟؟
انا قلت رائي بس مش هعتذر زي حسين فهمي لان محدش هيقيم عليا حكم الرده و كل واحد حر في رايه و لا ايه؟
بس متخشش علينا بالسيف المره الجايه و بالراحه علي نفسك


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (13 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> فعلا هو انسان مثقف
> وعارف بيقول ايه بالضبط
> والمشكله انهم لما حب يكمل قطعو الاتصال
> الله يكون فعونهم
> ...



طيب سيبك من حسين فهمى و كلامه المثقف و خلينا فى كلام الدين.... حضرتك تعرفى الكتاب المقدس بيقول اية عن المراة؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (13 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> مش تتكلمي عن كل المحجبات بالشكل ده أولا
> الحجاب بريء من هذه الأفعال
> ومش اي واحده حاطه اشارب على شعرها يبقى اسمها محجبه
> 
> ...



اولا يا اخ أو اخت لورد لم تتحدث دينا عن كل المحجبات ولم تخطئ فى حقهم هى قالت اللى شافته بعينيها وليس هذا كافيا لنؤكد ان كل المحجبات بهذا السوء ومش ذنبنا انكم اهم حاجه تلبسوا الواحده حجاب وبعدين تتبرأ منها 
وثانيا الواحده اللى بتحط ايشارب اسمها ايه .حتى الساعه الثامنه صباح اليوم كانوا بيسموها محجبه فلو تغير الاسم قول لنا عليه من غير ما تزعل
 وتالت حاجه انت ضيف علينا ولا يجب ان تفرض علينا نقول ايه ومانقولش ايه لو مش عاوز تسمع ما تدخلش من الاساس انما هنا فيه ديمقراطيه وحريه الرأى مكفوله للجميع (يعنى الحريه لابسه كافوله )


----------



## coptic hero (13 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> طيب سيبك من حسين فهمى و كلامه المثقف و خلينا فى كلام الدين.... حضرتك تعرفى الكتاب المقدس بيقول اية عن المراة؟؟



قال ايه بقى أرغى يا عم الآمور


----------



## coptic hero (13 ديسمبر 2006)

[شفت انت اللغه العربيه ظلمت المرأه ازاى

يقال أن اللغة العربية ظلمت المرأة في خمسة مواضع
أولا: إذا كان الرجل لا يزال عل قيد الحياة فيقال عنه انه حي
أما إذا كانت المرأة لا تزال على قيد الحياة فيقال عنها أنها  !!...حية
أعاذنا الله من لدغتها (الحية وليس المرأة)


ثانيا : إذا أصاب الرجل في قوله أو فعله فيقال عنه أنه  مصيب
أما إذا أصابت المرأة في قولها أو فعلها فيقال عنها أنها مصيبة  !


ثالثا: إذا تولى الرجل منصب القضاء فيقال عنه أنه  قاضي
أما إذا تولت المرأة منصب القضاء فيقال عنها أنها  قاضية ...!!
والقاضية هي المصيبة العظيمة التي تنزل بالمرء فتقضي عليه ... يا ساتر يارب


رابعا: إذا أصبح الرجل عضوا في مجلس الشعب فيقال عنه أنه نائب
أما إذا أصبحت المرأة عضوا فيقال عنها أنها نائبة...!!!
وكما تعلمون فان النائبة هي أخت المصيبة


خامسا : إذا كان للرجل هواية يتسلى بها ولا يحترفها فيقال عنه أنه هاوي
أما إذا كانت للمرأة هواية تتسلى بها ولا تحترفها فيقال عنها أنها  هاوية!!....
والهاوية هي احدي أسماء جهنم والعياذ بالله

مسكينة المرأة ، اللغة العربية لم تنصفها .... أم ، اللغة العربية بعيده النظر


----------



## فادية (13 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> طيب سيبك من حسين فهمى و كلامه المثقف و خلينا فى كلام الدين.... حضرتك تعرفى الكتاب المقدس بيقول اية عن المراة؟؟



متجيبش الكتاب المقدس في النص 
موضوعنا عن حجاب المسلمات ومتشتش الموضوع 
لو عندك رد في حدود الموضوع اتفضل لو عايز تفتح مواضيع تانيه متفتحهاش هنا ومتحولش الموضوع للمسيحييات 
طريقتو المعتمده دايما للهروب لما متلاقوش رد ماسب تقدرو تردو بيه 
بالااااااااااااااااااش تشتييييييييييييييت


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

هو فعلا مثقف جدا و هو الحجاب فعلا مش تبع الدين ولة لية اى علاقة بالدين 

مرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## lord12 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

دينا قال:


> مش تتكلمي عن كل المحجبات بالشكل ده أولا
> الحجاب بريء من هذه الأفعال
> ومش اي واحده حاطه اشارب على شعرها يبقى اسمها محجبه
> 
> ...




أنا مش بتكلم في تشريعاتكم ابدا
في ثوابت مايجوزش لحد انه يتكلم فيها لان الكلام فيها مالوش لازمه
يعني مثلا ترضى حد يقول رأيه في موضوع دق الصليب في الأيد ده؟؟
يعني لو انا جيت قولتلك أنا شايف ان مالوش لازمه انكم تدقوا الصلبان على اديكم
أكيد هاتقولي ماتتحشرش في الي مالكش فيه
ده بردو نفس الكلام
عايزين ايه يعني من الموضوع ده؟
يعني البنت تقلع الحجاب؟؟
ده رأيكم؟؟؟؟


----------



## lord12 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmrlovejesus قال:


> هو فعلا مثقف جدا و هو الحجاب فعلا مش تبع الدين ولة لية اى علاقة بالدين
> 
> مرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة



طيب وسيادتك يعني عالمه في الدين عشان تصدري الفتوة زي دي ولا أصدرتيها بناءا على ايه؟


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مش بصدر فتوة ولة حاجة بس انت مشتعتبنى انا قبل ما تكلامنى انا مش جيبة الكلام دة من عندة دة كلام حسين فهمى


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmrlovejesus قال:


> انا مش بصدر فتوة ولة حاجة بس انت مش تعتبنى انا قبل ما تكلامنى انا مش جيبة الكلام دة من عندة دة كلام حسين فهمى


قبل ما تقول حاجة اسمع حسين فهمى بيقول اية و بعدين اتكلام و قول دى فتوة ولة لاء


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بصى يا دينا انا مقصدش الى انتى فهمة لاء بصى انا عرفة انى فى بنات بتكون لبسة الحجاب و بتكون كويسة جدا من جواة لكن فى بنات مش كويسة من جوة و بعدين انا مقصدش انى ادخل فى الشريعة الاسلامية و انا اسفة لو كنت ضيقتك بكلامى بد مش اقصد و بعدين انا مطلابتش منك تعتذرى زى حسين فهمى و مش عوزكى تعتزرى و انا مش اقصد اجرحك انا اسفة


----------



## lord12 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmrlovejesus قال:


> قبل ما تقول حاجة اسمع حسين فهمى بيقول اية و بعدين اتكلام و قول دى فتوة ولة لاء



أنا سمعت حسين فهمي وعارف هو قال ايه
بس هو حسين فهمي يطلع ايه أصلا عشان يتكلم في موضوع زي ده
هو حسين فهمي رجل دين يعني؟؟
وانتي موافقه عالكلام الي هو قاله بصفتك بردو متخصصه في الدين الأسلامي؟


----------



## فادية (14 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> أنا سمعت حسين فهمي وعارف هو قال ايه
> بس هو حسين فهمي يطلع ايه أصلا عشان يتكلم في موضوع زي ده
> هو حسين فهمي رجل دين يعني؟؟
> وانتي موافقه عالكلام الي هو قاله بصفتك بردو متخصصه في الدين الأسلامي؟




نفسسسسسسسسسسسسي في يوم من الايام الاقيلك رد يخص الموضوع 
انت قاعد ترد على الاعضاء الي بيردو  وبس !!
كلامك دا اكبر دليل على ان الاسلام دين القهر لان مفيش حد لو حق يقول رأيو في حاجه الا المتخصصين في الدين طيب وانتو  مكانكم ايه في الاسلام رأيكم فين والا انتو رأيكم زي عدمو 
سبحان الله  للدرجه دي الاسلام ماحي شخصيتكم  وملكومش رأي في ايه حاجه وحتى الي بيتكلم وبيدي رأيو بيبقى انسان مش كويس في نظركم !!
حقيقي حقيقي 
الله يكون فعونكم


----------



## lord12 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> نفسسسسسسسسسسسسي في يوم من الايام الاقيلك رد يخص الموضوع
> انت قاعد ترد على الاعضاء الي بيردو  وبس !!
> كلامك دا اكبر دليل على ان الاسلام دين القهر لان مفيش حد لو حق يقول رأيو في حاجه الا المتخصصين في الدين طيب وانتو  مكانكم ايه في الاسلام رأيكم فين والا انتو رأيكم زي عدمو
> سبحان الله  للدرجه دي الاسلام ماحي شخصيتكم  وملكومش رأي في ايه حاجه وحتى الي بيتكلم وبيدي رأيو بيبقى انسان مش كويس في نظركم !!
> ...




أنا بقول ماينفعش حد يقول رأيه في ثوابت
يعني ماينفعش الواحد يجي يقول الحجاب ده تخلف
او واحد يقول رأيه ان الصلاة دي مضيعه للوقت ولازم تتلغي
ده الي انا أقصده
ممكن نتكلم هل الحجاب فرض في الأسلام ولا لا
لكن ماينفعش أقول رأي في ان الحجاب ده تخلف
ده كدا اسموا تجاوز للحدود
وبعدين الأسلام مش ماحي شخصيتنا
ولو كان ماحي شخصيتنا ماكنش ساب الباب مفتوح أمام الاجتهادات 
والي بيجتهد ويصيب له أجران والي بيجتهد ويخطيء له أجر 
الاسلام بيقول أسألوا أهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون
ولكن ماينفعش الواحد مايعرفش حاجه ويقعد يألف ويفتي في الدين
الدين ده لازم الي يتكلم فيه يكون دارس وفاهم كويس جدا ولامم بالقرءان والسنة 
زيه زي الطب مثلا ماينفعش واحد سباك يجي يتكلم في الطب 
كدا يعني


----------



## adel baket (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ياجمعا نسبه 90% من المحجبات بيكون شعرهم خشن ووحش وكمان عايزين يوفروه مشوار الكوفير


----------



## فادية (14 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> أنا بقول ماينفعش حد يقول رأيه في ثوابت
> 
> *ليه مينفعش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> يعني ماينفعش الواحد يجي يقول الحجاب ده تخلف
> ...


*للاسف تشيبهك دا بيدل على انكم  كلكم جهلة في دينكم لانكم حسب كلامك كلكم سباكين والا ايه ؟؟؟*


----------



## فادية (14 ديسمبر 2006)

nazeradel قال:


> ياجمعا نسبه 90% من المحجبات بيكون شعرهم خشن ووحش وكمان عايزين يوفروه مشوار الكوفير



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و 10% الباقيين بيبقى مفروض عليهم يا نظير ميرسي على ردك الجميل 
الرب يباركك


----------



## coptic hero (14 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *للاسف تشيبهك دا بيدل على انكم  كلكم جهلة في دينكم لانكم حسب كلامك كلكم سباكين والا ايه ؟؟؟*



وحياتك يا فاديه انا محتاج سباك علشان عاوزين نركب محبس فى المنتدى يمنع دخول ال.................. للمنتدى بالمناسبه بيقولك واحد ضرب واحد سباك بال كوع جاله كسر فى ال حوض:t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (14 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> متجيبش الكتاب المقدس في النص
> موضوعنا عن حجاب المسلمات ومتشتش الموضوع
> لو عندك رد في حدود الموضوع اتفضل لو عايز تفتح مواضيع تانيه متفتحهاش هنا ومتحولش الموضوع للمسيحييات
> طريقتو المعتمده دايما للهروب لما متلاقوش رد ماسب تقدرو تردو بيه
> بالااااااااااااااااااش تشتييييييييييييييت




طيب مش عيب تكونى بتتكلمى عن المراة فى الاسلام و انتى اصلا مش عارفة اية هى حقوقك فى دينك ؟؟
دة اسمة كلام برضة؟؟


----------



## lord12 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

يافاديه احنا الي نعيده نزيده
يافاديه الحجاب ده مش لبس وخلاص
الحجاب ده مرتبط  بآيات قرآنيه وربنا قال للمرأه تلبس حجاب
ينفع بقى أقول الحجاب ده تخلف؟؟؟
انا كدا مش بنتقد لبس معين لا ده كدا اسمه انتقاد لكلام الله
عرفتي ليه ماينفعش الأنسان ينتقد الحجاب ويتكلم في ثوابت زي دي ويقول رأيه الشخصي فيها سواء حلو او وحش
هو ده الي أقصده
لكن ممكن نتكلم في فرضية الحجاب من خلال القرآن والسنة
مثلا

عندكم في الانجيل المرأه لا تطلق الا بعلة الزنا
ده في اعتقادكم كلام الله
هل ينفع انتي يافاديه هانم تيجي تقولي لا أنا شايفه ان الطلاق ده تخلف وهمجيه وتخالفي كلام الكتاب المقدس؟؟
ينفع تقولي رأيك فيه ولا لا أنا عايز اسمع منك اجابه
.
.
أظن كدا وضحت


وبعدين فيها حاجه اسمها نص قاطع ده أمر مسلم بيه
زي الآيه بتاعت الحجاب
كدا الحجاب فريضة
لكن الاجتهاد بقى هو ايه هو شكل الحجاب
في علماء عن طريق فهمهم للأيه و والأحاديث النبويه قالوا ان الحجاب هو تغطيه كل الجسم معادا الوجه والكفين
وفي علماء من خلال فهمه للأيه والاحاديث قالوا ان الحجاب هو تغطيه كل الجسم معادا العينين

ده هو الاجتهاد يأنسه فاديه
ومن اجتهد وأصاب له أجران ومن أجتهد وأخطأ له أجر واحد

ولو كان الأسلام  ماحي شخصيتنا ماكنش فتح باب الاجتهاد 
عكس عندكم مثلا مفيش اي اجتهاد
البابا شنوده هنا مثلا ماحدش يقدر يخالفه أبدا ولا يقول رأيه في أي حاجه






> هو في مسلم ميعرفش الاسلام في ايه ؟؟؟



لا المسلم مطالب يعرف الاسلام في ايه
بس مش أي حد بالتحديد يصدر ((((((فتوى))))) لازم يكون دارس كويس جدا ويكون على علم بالقرآن والسنة



> امال انتم بتعملو ايه في رمضان مش بتقولو بردو انكم بتختمو القرأن في رمضان والا هو ترديد بس زي البغبغنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ياريت تتكلمي بأسلوب احسن من ده شويه


كل واحد من خلال قرايته ومعرفته يقدر يتكلم في الدين على (((((مقدار معرفته)))))))

يعني مثلا انتي لو جيتي سألتيني النصارى موقفهم ايه في الاسلام
الاجابه بكل بساطه كفار
لأن الآيه بتقول لقد كفر اللذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح بن مريم

لو سألتي مثلا حكم أكل لحم الخنزير هاجاوبك من القرآن

عشان كدا أنا قولتلك الي يتكلم في الدين لازم يكون دارس كويس القرآن والسنة ومن خلالهم يتكلم 

لكن انا بتكلم على واحد مش دارس كويس ولا قاري قرآن لو جيت سألتيه عن حكم النصارى في الأسلام 
ينفع يجاوب؟؟
ماهي لازم الاجابه تكون مبنيه على علم
واحد زي حسين فهمي ده لما قال الحجاب ده تخلف
هل ينفع يقول ده على تشريع الهي؟
ويقول ان الحجاب مش من الاسلام
ده بيتكلم عن جهل لأن الحجاب مثبت في القرآن والسنة
عشان كدا يافاديه هانم قولتلك مش أي حد يتكلم في الدين



> للاسف تشيبهك دا بيدل على انكم كلكم جهلة في دينكم لانكم حسب كلامك كلكم سباكين والا ايه ؟؟؟



أنا ماتكلمتش على المسلمين كلهم ياهانم
أنا بتكلم عربي ولله
أنا بقول ماينفعش واحد غير دارس للدين يتكلم في الدين
يعني ماينفعش واحد زي فاروق حسني ده غير دارس للدين يجي يتكلم ويصدر فتوه ويقول ان الحجاب مش فرض
مع انه لو كان فتح الكتب الأسلاميه وفتح القرآن وقرأ كويس كان ماقلش الكلام ده أبدا
واديتك المثال بتاع السباك عشان أفهمك وأحاول ابسطلك الأمور 
لكن للأسف مفيش مخ أبدا
بتفهمي كل حاجه بالمشقلب


.
.
.
يارب تفهم


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (15 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> تحية من القلب فكرك متمدن جدا وكلامك منطقى ربنا يبارك فى عقلك ويزيدك ايمانا بحب الله وخلقه جميعا فعلا انا مبهور بطريقه تفكيرك




شكرا لك أخي العزيز والحمدالله اني أحب الصراحه 

لأنها نقطه مهمه ان الناس ما تحكم بالمظهر لأنها صايره كتير وشكرا


----------



## lord12 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

@ تطالب بالعداله @ قال:


> شكرا لك أخي العزيز والحمدالله اني أحب الصراحه
> 
> لأنها نقطه مهمه ان الناس ما تحكم بالمظهر لأنها صايره كتير وشكرا



يأختي
لا يصح أن تقولي لمثل هذا الشخص أخي العزيز
يعني مش كفايه حاطت صورة مشوة للرسول ومش كفايه كلامه
يبقى ازاي تقولي أخي العزيز
هذا الشخص نتبرأ منه أمام الله


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> طيب مش عيب تكونى بتتكلمى عن المراة فى الاسلام و انتى اصلا مش عارفة اية هى حقوقك فى دينك ؟؟
> دة اسمة كلام برضة؟؟



لو انت راااااااااااجل جاوب بشي يخص الموضوع وبس 
وبردو مش هديلك فرصه تشتت الموضوع :smil12:


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (15 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> لو انت راااااااااااجل جاوب بشي يخص الموضوع وبس
> وبردو مش هديلك فرصه تشتت الموضوع :smil12:



والله عيب اوى ان الكتاب المقدس يعتبر المراة نجسة ... و دة مش كلامى دة من كتابكم .. و جايين تقولوا ان الاسلام ظلم المراة !!!!!!!


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (15 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> لو انت راااااااااااجل جاوب بشي يخص الموضوع وبس
> وبردو مش هديلك فرصه تشتت الموضوع :smil12:



* " ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزنى " ( متى : 5 / 33 ) هذا ما ورد بإنجيل متى ، وكما نرى فإنه حكم على المطلقة بالإعدام ؛ فالمطلقة وفقاً لتلك الأقوال المزعومة أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما ، إما أن تنحرف وتتجه للدعارة ، أو أن تنتحر ، ومن كان لديه خيار ثالث فليخبرنا به إن كان من الصادقين .. والسؤال : هل المطلقة تستحق هذا الحكم الجائر البشع ، كى تظل مخلوق تافه محروم من حقه فى الزواج ؟؟
ونفرض أن نصرانية طُلقت وهى فى العشرين من عمرها ؛ فهل ستظل خمسين عاماً بدون زواج ؟؟!! أم أن هناك حلولاً أخرى ؟؟!!!!
ورجل استحالت حياته مع زوجته فطلقها .. هل ستظل طوال حياتها بدون زواج ؟؟!!
انظروا إلى القهر والظلم والإهانة والإزدراء ، وصح النوم يا جمعيات حقوق المرأة 
* " لتصمت نساؤكم فى الكنائس لأنه ليس مأذوناً لهن أن يتكلمن ، بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس أيضاً. ولكن إن كن يردن أن يتعلمن شيئاً فليسألن رجالهن فى البيت لأنه قبيح بالنساء أن تتكلم فى كنيسة " ( 1 كورنثوس 14 : 34- 35 ) 
كما قرأنا فالنساء ممنوعات أن يتحدثن على الإطلاق داخل الكنيسة ؛ فهل رأيتم أبشع من هذا الاحتقار والإزدراء ؟؟
* الكتاب المقدس يدعو لحرق المرأة : " وإذا تدنست ابنة كاهن بالزنى فقد دنست أباها بالنار تحرق " ( لاويين 21 : 10 )
الكتاب المقدس يحتقر المرأة ويجعل كل شئ من ناحيتها نجساً ويجعلها مسئولة عن الحيض !! والأغرب يدعوها للتكفير عن هذا العمل اللا إرادى !! 
" وإذا كانَ باَمرأةٍ سَيلانُ دَمِ مِنْ جسَدِها كعادةِ النِّساءِ، فسَبعَةُ أيّامِ تكونُ في طَمْثِها، وكُلُّ مَنْ لمَسَها يكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 20وجميعُ ما تَضطَجعُ أو تجلِسُ علَيهِ في طَمْثِها يكونُ نَجسًا، 21وكُلُّ مَنْ لمَسَ فِراشَها يَغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ، ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 22مَنْ لمَسَ شيئًا مِمَّا تجلِسُ علَيهِ يغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ، ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 23وإنْ كانَ على فِراشِها أو على ما هيَ جالِسةٌ علَيهِ شيءٌ، فَمَنْ لمَسَهُ يكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 24وإنْ ضاجعَها رَجلٌ فصارَ طَمْثُها علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا سَبعةَ أيّامِ، وكُلُّ فِراشٍ يَستَلقي علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا.
25وإذا سالَ دَمُ امرأةٍ أيّامًا كثيرةً في غيرِ وقتِ طَمْثِها أو بَعدَهُ، فلْتَكُنْ في جميعِ أيّامِ سَيَلانِها نَجسةً كما في أيّامِ طَمْثِها. 26فكُلُّ فِراشٍ تَستَلقي علَيهِ وكُلُّ ما تجلِسُ علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا. 27وكلُّ مَنْ لمَسَ شيئًا مِنها يكونُ نَجسًا، فيَغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 28وإذا طَهُرَت مِنْ سَيَلانِها فلتَنتَظِرْ سَبعَةَ أيّامِ، ثُمَ تَطهُرُ. 29وفي اليومِ الثَّامنِ تأخذُ لها يَمامتَينِ أو فَرخي حمامِ وتجيءُ بهما إلى الكاهنِ، إلى بابِ خيمةِ الاجتِماعِ، 30فيُقَرِّبُ الكاهنُ أحدَهُما للرّبِّ ذبيحةَ خطيئةٍ والآخرَ مُحرَقةً، ويُكفِّرُ عَنها الكاهنُ أمامَ الرّبِّ سَيَلانَ نَجاستِها. " ( لاويين : 15 – 19 / 31 )


و جايين تتكلموا ان الاسلام ظلم المراة :t32:


----------



## Badr (15 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> حسين فهمي يعطي رأيه بالمرأة المحجبه
> اسمعووووووووووووووه وقوليلي رأيكم ايه !!
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/audiore1-mp3.html



ياريت يا أخت فاديه تكوني لسه فاكره ان السيده مريم (سيدة نساء اهل الجنه ) كانت محجبه .


----------



## Badr (15 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتقد اني قفلت باب المناقشه في الموضوع ده , ممكن نشوف موضوع تاني ؟؟


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> يافاديه احنا الي نعيده نزيده
> يافاديه الحجاب ده مش لبس وخلاص
> الحجاب ده مرتبط  بآيات قرآنيه وربنا قال للمرأه تلبس حجاب
> ينفع بقى أقول الحجاب ده تخلف؟؟؟
> ...



*هقولك كلمه اخيرة يا ريتك تفهمها 
لما هو عندكم في الاسلام انت والي زيك ملكمش حق تتكلمو فحاجه داخلين هنا بتعملو ايه 
مش الاول تروحو تختمو قرآنكم وسنتكم وبعديها تيجو تحاور وتتناقشو !!*


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> يأختي
> لا يصح أن تقولي لمثل هذا الشخص أخي العزيز
> يعني مش كفايه حاطت صورة مشوة للرسول ومش كفايه كلامه
> يبقى ازاي تقولي أخي العزيز
> هذا الشخص نتبرأ منه أمام الله


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما انت متبرأ مننا امام الله حضرتك قاعد فوسطينا بتعمل ايه 
اما صحيح ناس عندها انفصام في الشخصيه :t33: :t33: :t33: 
الله يكون فعونكم :t32: :t32:


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> والله عيب اوى ان الكتاب المقدس يعتبر المراة نجسة ... و دة مش كلامى دة من كتابكم .. و جايين تقولوا ان الاسلام ظلم المراة !!!!!!!


هرووووووووووووووب من الموضوع وتشتيت واضح 
لو انت راااااااااااااااااااجل جاوب في حاجه تخص الموضوع دا 
ولو عندك حاجه تخص المسيحييه فعدنك اقسام تانيه تحط مشاركاتك فيها 
فهمت والا نعيد تاني :smil12:


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل;146681 قال:
			
		

> * " ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزنى " ( متى : 5 / 33 ) هذا ما ورد بإنجيل متى ، وكما نرى فإنه حكم على المطلقة بالإعدام ؛ فالمطلقة وفقاً لتلك الأقوال المزعومة أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما ، إما أن تنحرف وتتجه للدعارة ، أو أن تنتحر ، ومن كان لديه خيار ثالث فليخبرنا به إن كان من الصادقين .. والسؤال : هل المطلقة تستحق هذا الحكم الجائر البشع ، كى تظل مخلوق تافه محروم من حقه فى الزواج ؟؟
> ونفرض أن نصرانية طُلقت وهى فى العشرين من عمرها ؛ فهل ستظل خمسين عاماً بدون زواج ؟؟!! أم أن هناك حلولاً أخرى ؟؟!!!!
> ورجل استحالت حياته مع زوجته فطلقها .. هل ستظل طوال حياتها بدون زواج ؟؟!!
> انظروا إلى القهر والظلم والإهانة والإزدراء ، وصح النوم يا جمعيات حقوق المرأة
> ...


طب وانت يعني زي اخوك لورد مينفعش تفتح بقك وتقول رأيك والا انت عندك وضع تاني 
بعدين اجابتك يا شاطر تجيبهالي من كتبك الاسلاميه مش من الكتاب المقدس يا شاطر فهمت والا نعيد تاني ؟؟؟:smil12:


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ريت يا اخ ياللي عندك عقل يكون كلامك في صلب الموضوع ماتجيش تفلسف ببقين حمضانين
..... وبلاش تشتيت


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> ياريت يا أخت فاديه تكوني لسه فاكره ان السيده مريم (سيدة نساء اهل الجنه ) كانت محجبه .



احنا هنا بنتكلم عن الحجاب الاسلامي يا اخي الكريم 
واظن ان العذراء مريم كانت قبل الاسلام
يبقى حضرتك  هنا بتتكلم عن العذراء بمناسبه ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> اعتقد اني قفلت باب المناقشه في الموضوع ده , ممكن نشوف موضوع تاني ؟؟



بصفتك ايه بقا قفلت باب المناقشه هنا يا اخ بدر ؟؟؟


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فاديه نفسي مره تتكلمي كلام عقلاني يدل على انك بتفكري وعندك خلفية علمية وثقافية كويسه

أنا مش هاتكلم الا لما تردي عالسؤال ده
ينفع تقولي على حكم الطلاق في المسيحيه بأنه تخلف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ياريت ماتتهربيش من السؤال بحجه اني بغير الموضوع
أنا بتكلم في صلب الموضوع
بطلي شغل مش عايز أقول العيال الصغيره ده

ردي الأول على السؤال ده عشان أعرف أكمل كلامي معاكي
ولو أني متأكد انك مش هاتردي عالسؤال لأني متعود منك على الهروب وعدم الاجابه أبدا على أي سؤال


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> يا ريت يا اخ ياللي عندك عقل يكون كلامك في صلب الموضوع ماتجيش تفلسف ببقين حمضانين
> ..... وبلاش تشتيت


ويا ريت يا اخي الكريم انت كمان متشتتش الموضوع لان حضرتك جاوبت على الموضوع بخصوص العذراء مريم وهي اصلا ملهاش دخل في الموضوع دا والا ايه رأيك ؟؟؟


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> بصفتك ايه بقا قفلت باب المناقشه هنا يا اخ بدر ؟؟؟



و الله انا بعد ماقولت رايي قعدت بتاع ساعه ماحدش رد عليا


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ويا ريت يا اخي الكريم انت كمان متشتتش الموضوع لان حضرتك جاوبت على الموضوع بخصوص العذراء مريم وهي اصلا ملهاش دخل في الموضوع دا والا ايه رأيك ؟؟؟



اختي العزيز يا ريت تكوني عارفه كويس ان السيده مريم كانت مسلمه


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> طب وانت يعني زي اخوك لورد مينفعش تفتح بقك وتقول رأيك والا انت عندك وضع تاني
> بعدين اجابتك يا شاطر تجيبهالي من كتبك الاسلاميه مش من الكتاب المقدس يا شاطر فهمت والا نعيد تاني ؟؟؟:smil12:



يافاديه هانم لو قولتيلي هل الحجاب فرض أم لا هاجوبك ومن القرآن والسنة

أنا ماقولتش ان مفيش حد يتكلم في الدين خالص
أنا كل الي بقوله ماينفعش اي حد يتكلم في الدين بدون دراسه للدين او اي خلفيه
ده كل الي اقصده لكن انتي عماله تقوليني كلام انا ماقولتوش بالعافيه


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> طب وانت يعني زي اخوك لورد مينفعش تفتح بقك وتقول رأيك والا انت عندك وضع تاني
> بعدين اجابتك يا شاطر تجيبهالي من كتبك الاسلاميه مش من الكتاب المقدس يا شاطر فهمت والا نعيد تاني ؟؟؟:smil12:




طيب يا ريت  الموضوع اللى انتى عايزة تكتبية تشوفى كتابك بيقول اية الاول عن الموضوع و بعدين تيجى تتكلمى فى الاسلام
الإصحاح الرابع والعشرين من سفر التكوين عن (رفقة) أنها رفعت عينيها فرأت إسحاق، فنزلت عن الجمل وقالت للعبد: "من هذا الرجل الماشي في الحقل للقائي، فقال العبد: هو سيدي، فأخذت البرقع وتغطت".

وفي النشيد الخامس من أناشيد سليمان تقول المرأة: "أخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي، أين ترعى عند الظهيرة؟ ولماذا أكون كمقنعة عند قطعان أصحابك؟"

وفي الإصحاح الثالث من سفر إشعياء: "إن الله سيعاقب بنات صهيون على تبرجهن والمباهاة برنين خلاخيلهن بأن ينزع عنهن زينة الخلاخيل والضفائر والأهلة والحلق والأساور والبراقع والعصائب".

وفي الإصحاح الثامن والثلاثين من سفر التكوين أيضًا أن تامار مضت وقعدت في بيت أبيها، ولما طال الزمان خلعت عنها ثياب ترملها وتغطت ببرقع وتلففت.

ويقول بولس الرسول في رسالته كورنثوس الأولى أن النقاب شرف للمرأة، وكانت المرأة عندهم تضع البرقع على وجهها حين تلتقي بالغرباء وتخلعه حين تنزوي في الدار بلباس الحداد.


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> طب وانت يعني زي اخوك لورد مينفعش تفتح بقك وتقول رأيك والا انت عندك وضع تاني
> بعدين اجابتك يا شاطر تجيبهالي من كتبك الاسلاميه مش من الكتاب المقدس يا شاطر فهمت والا نعيد تاني ؟؟؟:smil12:





الإصحاح الرابع والعشرين من سفر التكوين عن (رفقة) أنها رفعت عينيها فرأت إسحاق، فنزلت عن الجمل وقالت للعبد: "من هذا الرجل الماشي في الحقل للقائي، فقال العبد: هو سيدي، فأخذت البرقع وتغطت".

وفي النشيد الخامس من أناشيد سليمان تقول المرأة: "أخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي، أين ترعى عند الظهيرة؟ ولماذا أكون كمقنعة عند قطعان أصحابك؟"

وفي الإصحاح الثالث من سفر إشعياء: "إن الله سيعاقب بنات صهيون على تبرجهن والمباهاة برنين خلاخيلهن بأن ينزع عنهن زينة الخلاخيل والضفائر والأهلة والحلق والأساور والبراقع والعصائب".

وفي الإصحاح الثامن والثلاثين من سفر التكوين أيضًا أن تامار مضت وقعدت في بيت أبيها، ولما طال الزمان خلعت عنها ثياب ترملها وتغطت ببرقع وتلففت.

ويقول بولس الرسول في رسالته كورنثوس الأولى أن النقاب شرف للمرأة، وكانت المرأة عندهم تضع البرقع على وجهها حين تلتقي بالغرباء وتخلعه حين تنزوي في الدار بلباس الحداد.


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> فاديه نفسي مره تتكلمي كلام عقلاني يدل على انك بتفكري وعندك خلفية علمية وثقافية كويسه
> * منا قلتلك انا ثقافتي بتختلف عن ثقافتك تماما لانك مثقف بالقرأن  وانا لا والحمد لله *
> 
> أنا مش هاتكلم الا لما تردي عالسؤال ده
> ...


*لما  تبقى تفتح لك موضوع خاص بحاجه وتسالني عليها ساعتها هجاوبك  
 لكن لما اطرح انا موضوع  معين وتيجي حضرتك تخلط كل المواضيع ببعضها ساعتها اكيد مش هجاوبك ودا مش هروب يا شاطر 
انا صاحبه الموضوع وبعرف ازاي احافظ على الحوار الي بيخص الموضوع اما انت لو عايز تتكلم في كل حاجه في وقت واحد فهنا هقولك انك معندكش فكرة خالص ازاي بيكون الحوار وايه هيه قواعدو يا شاطر*


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> اختي العزيز يا ريت تكوني عارفه كويس ان السيده مريم كانت مسلمه


الله الله الله 
ما شا الله على الحلاوة دي 
مريم العذراء كانت مسلمه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسمعو يا عالم 
انا حقيقي مش قادرة امسك نفسي من الضحك 
يا راااااااااااااااااااجل 
مريم العذراء عاشت قبل الاسلام بالآلآف السنين كانت مسلمه ازاي بقا يا شاطر هههههههههههههههههه 
معلش الظاهر انك مش عارف حاجه في اي حاجه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقي حقيقي مش قادرة امسك نفسي من الضحك :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> يافاديه هانم لو قولتيلي هل الحجاب فرض أم لا هاجوبك ومن القرآن والسنة
> 
> أنا ماقولتش ان مفيش حد يتكلم في الدين خالص
> أنا كل الي بقوله ماينفعش اي حد يتكلم في الدين بدون دراسه للدين او اي خلفيه
> ده كل الي اقصده لكن انتي عماله تقوليني كلام انا ماقولتوش بالعافيه




افهم من كدا ان حضرتك عالم من علماء الاسلام ؟؟؟:dntknw:


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *لما  تبقى تفتح لك موضوع خاص بحاجه وتسالني عليها ساعتها هجاوبك
> لكن لما اطرح انا موضوع  معين وتيجي حضرتك تخلط كل المواضيع ببعضها ساعتها اكيد مش هجاوبك ودا مش هروب يا شاطر
> انا صاحبه الموضوع وبعرف ازاي احافظ على الحوار الي بيخص الموضوع اما انت لو عايز تتكلم في كل حاجه في وقت واحد فهنا هقولك انك معندكش فكرة خالص ازاي بيكون الحوار وايه هيه قواعدو يا شاطر*



عرفتي انك ضعيفه يافاديه
أنا قولت وعارف ان لايمكن هاتجاوبي على أي سؤال
السؤال الي انا سألته ده ماينفعش أحطه في موضوع تاني لأنه خاص بالموضوع ده
الموضوع هو ابداء الرأي في التشريعات السماويه في المقام الأول
الموضوع مش الحجاب في الاسلام ياهانم
انتي بتقوليلي ازاي ماينفعش أقول رأيي في تشريع الهي

وقولتلك ده كلام الله ماينفعش البشر العادي ينتقده ويقول عليه تخلف

وانتي مش راضيه تجاوبي عالسؤال الي وجهتولهك لأنه في الاجابه على افتراءاتك


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> الله الله الله
> ما شا الله على الحلاوة دي
> مريم العذراء كانت مسلمه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اسمعو يا عالم
> ...



تصدقي و انا كمان ؟؟؟ - يعني انت من وجهة نظرك ان ربنا سبحانه وتعالى  كل شويه يشرع دين و ينزله ع البشر و كده يعني؟؟؟ الدين واحد عشان الاله واحد ( مش برت بلس 3 في 1)


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> عرفتي انك ضعيفه يافاديه
> أنا قولت وعارف ان لايمكن هاتجاوبي على أي سؤال
> السؤال الي انا سألته ده ماينفعش أحطه في موضوع تاني لأنه خاص بالموضوع ده
> الموضوع هو ابداء الرأي في التشريعات السماويه في المقام الأول
> ...



طيب يا شاطر يا واعي يا مثقف 
هاتلي الايه الخاصه بالحجاب من القرأن 
الي بتقول عليه كلام الهك 
دا لو تقدر يعني 
يلا انا مستنياك


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> افهم من كدا ان حضرتك عالم من علماء الاسلام ؟؟؟:dntknw:



أنا ماقولتش نفسي عالم من علماء الأسلام
في بعض الأمور عندنا في الاسلام أي شخص مسلم يقدر يتكلم فيها(( أدام معاه البراهين من القرآن والسنة))
أي دين بيبقى فيه علماء لان ده بيبقى تخصصهم بيدرسوا الدين كله ومكرثين وقتهم للدراسة والعلم دول الي أنا وغيري من المسلمين بنتعلم منهم 
لكن مش شرط اي واحد يتكلم في أمر ديني أو موضوع ديني معين يبقى عالم


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

خد بالك يا اخ لورد .. أجرأكم على الفتوى أجرأكم على النار


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> تصدقي و انا كمان ؟؟؟ - يعني انت من وجهة نظرك ان ربنا سبحانه وتعالى  كل شويه يشرع دين و ينزله ع البشر و كده يعني؟؟؟ الدين واحد عشان الاله واحد ( مش برت بلس 3 في 1)



اها يعني حضرتك هنا بتفتي بفتوى جديدة ان الاسلام كان موجود قبل محمدك وقبل قرأنك
ما شاء الله المفتيين زادو واحد  الله يزيد ويبارك  :t33:


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> طيب يا شاطر يا واعي يا مثقف
> هاتلي الايه الخاصه بالحجاب من القرأن
> الي بتقول عليه كلام الهك
> دا لو تقدر يعني
> يلا انا مستنياك




بردو مفيش رد عالسؤال ومحاولة للهروب
عموما الرد سهل وبسيط
اتفضلي

قل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن و يحفظن فروجهن و لا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها و ليضربن بخمورهن على جيوبهنّ 

الأيه واضحه وصريحه


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> أنا ماقولتش نفسي عالم من علماء الأسلام
> في بعض الأمور عندنا في الاسلام أي شخص مسلم يقدر يتكلم فيها(( أدام معاه البراهين من القرآن والسنة))
> أي دين بيبقى فيه علماء لان ده بيبقى تخصصهم بيدرسوا الدين كله ومكرثين وقتهم للدراسة والعلم دول الي أنا وغيري من المسلمين بنتعلم منهم
> لكن مش شرط اي واحد يتكلم في أمر ديني أو موضوع ديني معين يبقى عالم



يعني هو حسين فهمي ابن البطة السودا عشان ميبقالوش حق يتكلم في الاسلام 
سبحان الله انت بتناقض نفسك بنفسك يا لورد باشا :smil12:


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> يعني هو حسين فهمي ابن البطة السودا عشان ميبقالوش حق يتكلم في الاسلام
> سبحان الله انت بتناقض نفسك بنفسك يا لورد باشا :smil12:



ردي على سؤالي الأول وبلاش هروب

هل يجوز لأي شخص عندكم يقول على حكم الطلاق عندكم تخلف؟؟


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> بردو مفيش رد عالسؤال ومحاولة للهروب
> عموما الرد سهل وبسيط
> اتفضلي
> 
> ...


يعني مفيش لا رقم الايه ولا اسم الصورة والا هي الي جت على بالك كدا وكتبتها


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> يعني مفيش لا رقم الايه ولا اسم الصورة والا هي الي جت على بالك كدا وكتبتها



يعني أنا هألف قرآن مثلا من عندي؟
اتفضلي ياستي 
سورة النور:33


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ردي على سؤالي الأول وبلاش هروب
> 
> هل يجوز لأي شخص عندكم يقول على حكم الطلاق عندكم تخلف؟؟


مش لما انت تجاوبني يا فالح في صلب الموضوع 
يعني حضرتك عندك حق تتناقش وتدي رأيك في كل حاجه في الاسلام وحسين فهمي والوزير ملهمش حق ؟؟؟؟


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

آسف سورة النور الآية 31


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> مش لما انت تجاوبني يا فالح في صلب الموضوع
> يعني حضرتك عندك حق تتناقش وتدي رأيك في كل حاجه في الاسلام وحسين فهمي والوزير ملهمش حق ؟؟؟؟



هل يجوز لأي انسان في الدنيا يقول رأيه في أمر الهي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ينفع انتي تقولي على حكم الطلاق ده تخلف؟؟
انا جاوبتك وقولتلك لا ماينفعش حد ينتقد أمر الهي عندنا

اتفضلي جاوبي انتي بقى ولا انتي مصممه تعارضي وخلاص


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> يعني أنا هألف قرآن مثلا من عندي؟
> اتفضلي ياستي
> سورة النور:33




هو دا الي قدرت عليه :t33: 
يعني افهم من كلامك انك ملكش مزاج تفتح قرأنك وتجيب الايه زي مهي في قرأنك 
دي حاجه الحاجه التانيه ممكن تفسرلنا الكلام دا 
بخمورهن على جيوبهنّ


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> هل يجوز لأي انسان في الدنيا يقول رأيه في أمر الهي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ينفع انتي تقولي على حكم الطلاق ده تخلف؟؟
> انا جاوبتك وقولتلك لا ماينفعش حد ينتقد أمر الهي عندنا
> ...


لا انا مصممه افضل في صلب الموضوع 
وحضرتك كلامك كل شويه شكل مرة بتقول ممكن ناس تناقش الحاجه دي ومرة بتقول مينفعش
مترسيلك على برد


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> آسف سورة النور الآية 31



روحت تأكدت ورجعت بسرعه ؟؟؟ :smil12:


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> هو دا الي قدرت عليه :t33:
> يعني افهم من كلامك انك ملكش مزاج تفتح قرأنك وتجيب الايه زي مهي في قرأنك
> دي حاجه الحاجه التانيه ممكن تفسرلنا الكلام دا
> بخمورهن على جيوبهنّ



الآية أنا حافظها مش محتاج أفتح المصحف  عشان أنقلها




> وتجيب الايه زي مهي في قرأنك



أتحداكي لو أنا ألفت حاجه من عندي في الآية

وبعدين جبتلك الآيه بردو مش عاجبك

وبعدين ايه دخل التفسير دلوقتي في الموضوع

أنا قايلك مش هجاوب على حاجه الا لما تردي على سؤالي
لأنك عماله تجادلي وخلاص

ومش هاتنقل من نقطه لنقطه تانيه الا لما تردي

ورينا شاطرتك وجاوبينا ولا انتي مش مسموحلك أنك تتكلمي في الدين؟؟


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> اها يعني حضرتك هنا بتفتي بفتوى جديدة ان الاسلام كان موجود قبل محمدك وقبل قرأنك
> ما شاء الله المفتيين زادو واحد  الله يزيد ويبارك  :t33:



اولا يا اخت فاديه احب اوضح لسيادتك معني كلمة فتوى .. الفتوى هي رأي او حكم بيحكم بيه الشخص المؤهل للفتوى في الامور الدينيه و الدنياويه.. يعني مثلا لو واحد على سفر يقصر في الصلاة ولا يصليها كامله و هكذا .. حاجات زي دي اللي بيحكم فيها اهل العلم , مش احنا , انما احنا بنتكلم في حدود ماتيسر من القرأن والسنه , و هاقول لسياتك انا قولت كلامي بناءا على ايه م القرأن و السنه:
من القرأن :- ان الدين عند الله الاسلام
2- فلما احس عيسى منهم الكفر قال من انصاري الى الله ,قال الحواريون نحن انصار الله ,أمنا بالله و اشهد بأنا مسلمون
 من السنه:- مثلي و مثل الانبياء من قبلي كمثل رجل بني بيت فاتمه و اجمله الا موضع لبنه فجعل الناس يطوفون فيه و يقولون لولا وضعت هذه اللبنه , فأنا اللبنه و انا اخر الانبياء
 و على فكره انا مابكتبش كلمه الا لما باكون فاهمها كويس قوي ( مش بتاع قص و لزق)


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> لا انا مصممه افضل في صلب الموضوع
> وحضرتك كلامك كل شويه شكل مرة بتقول ممكن ناس تناقش الحاجه دي ومرة بتقول مينفعش
> مترسيلك على برد



أنا كلامي ماتغيرش ياهانم
أنا كل الي قولته ماينفعش اي حد يتكلم في موضوع ديني بدون علم
ده الي أنا قولته وأتحداكي لو أنا قولت كلام غير ده


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> روحت تأكدت ورجعت بسرعه ؟؟؟ :smil12:



سبحان الله ده اسلوب واحده بتتلكك
انتي مش كنتي عايزه الأيه الاول جبتهالك
عالاقل الحمدلله اننا بنحفظ القرآن


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فاديه أنا منتظر ردك على السؤال


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> الآية أنا حافظها مش محتاج أفتح المصحف  عشان أنقلها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*لما يبقى الموضوع خاص بديني ابقى ااقول رأي بكل صراحه وبكل حريه يا شاطر 
اما مش مسلمه عشان  اكون مقيدة او مش مسموحلي اني اتكلم بحاجه 
بس حضرتك الي مصمم تخلط الامور ببعضها
احنا هنا مش بنقارن بين المسيحيه والاسلام يا شاطر 
الموضوع مختص بالحجاب الاسلامي وبسسسسسسسسسسس
فهمت والا نعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد تاني *


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اخت فاديااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا , مش ملاحظة انك اكدتي ان السيده مريم كانت مسلمه ,,, بالتأكيد من غير ماتقصدي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> اولا يا اخت فاديه احب اوضح لسيادتك معني كلمة فتوى .. الفتوى هي رأي او حكم بيحكم بيه الشخص المؤهل للفتوى في الامور الدينيه و الدنياويه.. يعني مثلا لو واحد على سفر يقصر في الصلاة ولا يصليها كامله و هكذا .. حاجات زي دي اللي بيحكم فيها اهل العلم , مش احنا , انما احنا بنتكلم في حدود ماتيسر من القرأن والسنه , و هاقول لسياتك انا قولت كلامي بناءا على ايه م القرأن و السنه:
> من القرأن :- ان الدين عند الله الاسلام
> 2- فلما احس عيسى منهم الكفر قال من انصاري الى الله ,قال الحواريون نحن انصار الله ,أمنا بالله و اشهد بأنا مسلمون
> من السنه:- مثلي و مثل الانبياء من قبلي كمثل رجل بني بيت فاتمه و اجمله الا موضع لبنه فجعل الناس يطوفون فيه و يقولون لولا وضعت هذه اللبنه , فأنا اللبنه و انا اخر الانبياء
> و على فكره انا مابكتبش كلمه الا لما باكون فاهمها كويس قوي ( مش بتاع قص و لزق)



قرأنك دا تبلو  وتشرب ميتو 
بذمتك انت مش مكسوف من كلامك دا 
لما تحب يا شاطر تفسر المسيحييه يبقى تفسرها وتتكلم عنها من مصدرها الي هو الانجيل مش تجيب لي كلام محمدك وقرأنو


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *لما يبقى الموضوع خاص بديني ابقى ااقول رأي بكل صراحه وبكل حريه يا شاطر
> اما مش مسلمه عشان  اكون مقيدة او مش مسموحلي اني اتكلم بحاجه
> بس حضرتك الي مصمم تخلط الامور ببعضها
> احنا هنا مش بنقارن بين المسيحيه والاسلام يا شاطر
> ...



مازال مسلسل الهروب مستمر
لا يآنسة فاديه الموضوع مش الحجاب الاسلامي
ركزي في الكلام كويس
أنا لما قولت ماينفعش واحد يقول رأيه في تشريع ديني وأمر الهي ويقول ان هذه تخلف حاضرتك عارضتي
عارضتي ليه؟؟
يبقى كدا الموضوع هو هل يجوز ابداء الرأي الشخصي في أمر الهي

سواء بقى اسلام او نصرانيه


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> اخت فاديااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا , مش ملاحظة انك اكدتي ان السيده مريم كانت مسلمه ,,, بالتأكيد من غير ماتقصدي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



العذراء يا ذكي كانت يهوديه مش مسلمه :t33: 
ومتحاولش تغير الكلام والموضوع مش هجاوبك اكتر من كدا  لو عندك رد بخصوص الحجاب الاسلامي اتكلم معندكش اقرا من سكات :t32:


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

انجيل مين ؟؟؟؟ متى ولا لوقا ولا برنابا ولا مرقص .... و حياة ابوكي بلاش تفتحي على نفسك ابواب انتي مش قدها ..


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> مازال مسلسل الهروب مستمر
> 
> على فكرة انت الظاهر عليك بتقرا كتير في مواضيع المنتدى وخصوصا حوار الاديان لان العبارة دي بتككر عليكم كتير من كتر ما بتهربو من النقاش للمسحييات  واخد بالك حضرتك :t33:
> لا يآنسة فاديه الموضوع مش الحجاب الاسلامي
> ...


طب ما دام الموضوع كدا في نظركم بتعملو البرامج دي ليه ممكن تجاوبني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وبتفتحو المجال للناس تتكلم وتدي رأيها في التلفزيون ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> انجيل مين ؟؟؟؟ متى ولا لوقا ولا برنابا ولا مرقص .... و حياة ابوكي بلاش تفتحي على نفسك ابواب انتي مش قدها ..



طيب انت جبت الكلام دا من انهي مصحف 
عائشه والا عثمان والا علي والا والا والا والا  ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> العذراء يا ذكي كانت يهوديه مش مسلمه :t33:
> ومتحاولش تغير الكلام والموضوع مش هجاوبك اكتر من كدا  لو عندك رد بخصوص الحجاب الاسلامي اتكلم معندكش اقرا من سكات :t32:



لا اله الا الله,,, طيب و حياة ابوكي اكسبي فيا تلفزيون ملون بلاش تكسبي فيا ثواب و قوليلي ايه الفرق بين الحجاب الاسلامي و الحجاب اللي كانت بتلبسه السيده مريم
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> طيب انت جبت الكلام دا من انهي مصحف
> عائشه والا عثمان والا علي والا والا والا والا  ؟؟؟؟؟



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ؟؟ و الله صعبانه عليا ,, هو قرأن واحد ,, انتي ناقص تقوليلي مصحف حفص عن عاصم ,,,,


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> لا اله الا الله,,, طيب و حياة ابوكي اكسبي فيا تلفزيون ملون بلاش تكسبي فيا ثواب و قوليلي ايه الفرق بين الحجاب الاسلامي و الحجاب اللي كانت بتلبسه السيده مريم
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مش انت بتقول ان مريم العذرا كانت مسلمه جاوب انت بقا على سؤالك الاهبل دا :t33: :t33:


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فاديه بناءا على طلبك أنا فتحت موضوع اهو في القسم العام

اتفضلي ادخلي هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12355


----------



## قلم حر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بدر :
مين جاب سيرة الاٍنجيل ؟
هل بدأ الهروب ؟
-----------------------------------
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-----------------------------------
مع انو موضوع بسيط و الرد عليه سهل !


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ؟؟ و الله صعبانه عليا ,, هو قرأن واحد ,, انتي ناقص تقوليلي مصحف حفص عن عاصم ,,,,



مصحف واحد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا شاطر يا بدر 
الظاهر ان حضرتك مش عارف حتى اسلامك فيه ايه :t33: :t33:


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> مش انت بتقول ان مريم العذرا كانت مسلمه جاوب انت بقا على سؤالك الاهبل دا :t33: :t33:



سؤالي الاهبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ربنا يسامحك ( شوفي الشباب المتربي ) , المهم , طيب انتي مش بتقولي كانت يهوديه ؟؟؟ يعني اليهوديه صحيحه ؟؟؟؟ ليه ابنها واتباعه مسيحيين مش يهود؟؟؟


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> مصحف واحد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا شاطر يا بدر
> الظاهر ان حضرتك مش عارف حتى اسلامك فيه ايه :t33: :t33:



بس و حياة ابوكي, بلا مش عارف اسلامي فيه ايه , أقوللك ؟؟ أسألي عني الاخ زكريا بطرس وهو يقوللك ...


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> بدر :
> مين جاب سيرة الاٍنجيل ؟
> هل بدأ الهروب ؟
> -----------------------------------
> ...



هروب ايه؟؟؟؟؟ مين ده؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> فاديه بناءا على طلبك أنا فتحت موضوع اهو في القسم العام
> 
> اتفضلي ادخلي هنا
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12355



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت بتفتح مواضيع بناء على طلبات خاصه 
 يعني لو انا مأصريتش اني مشتتش الموضوع هنا 
حضرتك مكانش في بالك فتح موضوع 
طيب معلش الوقت اتاخر دلوقتي وانا لازم انام هبقى ارد عليك في موضوعك بكرا ان شا الله 
دا مش هروب بس الوقت اتاخر


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكره يا سموره الاسلوب ده ماياكلش معايا خالص ,,, العب غيرها,
وبعدين انت اسمك مش من ضمن المتصفحين بتوع الموضوع ,  ,,,  ولا بلاااش


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

احلام سعيده يا اخت فاديه


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت بتفتح مواضيع بناء على طلبات خاصه
> يعني لو انا مأصريتش اني مشتتش الموضوع هنا
> حضرتك مكانش في بالك فتح موضوع
> ...



أولا ده مش خروج عن الموضوع بس أي موضوع بيتشعب ولكن التشعبات بتبقى في صلب الموضوع
وطبعا بما انك مش راضيه تجاوبي هنا قولت افتحه


----------



## Badr (16 ديسمبر 2006)

انا هاقوم انام انا كمان ورايا شغل الصبح ,, تصبحو على خير


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

عرفتي أنا كنت أقصد مين بالسباكين يافاديه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

غريبه يعني ماقومتيش تنامي ليه يافاديه


----------



## mml9973 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا  عضو معكم في هذا المنتدى الجميل الذي كل ما دخلت إليه ازددت تمسكا بالإسلام

لأني لا أرى إلا شتما وسبا واستشهادا بمن لا يستحق أن ي}خذ برأيه.

دعونا من حسين فهمي و لنحاول أن نبدأ حوارا هادئا 

أريد منكم من يجيبني ؟؟؟

إن كان الحجاب هو تغطية الرأس (أي الشعر ) وعدم إظهار مفاتن الوجه ...فلماذا ترفضونه وهو اللباس الرسمي لكل من يعمل في الكنيسة.

أتعلمون شيئا ... أفضل ان أفرد له موضوعا جديدا ...

إطلعولي برة...


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> غريبه يعني ماقومتيش تنامي ليه يافاديه


مش انا الي بهرب من حاجه يا لورد 
واديني جاوبتك يا راجل على موضوعك الي فتحتو 
ولما ااقولك اني هقوم انام يعني هقوم انام واديني جاوبتك دلوقتي على موضوعك التاني 
مش انا الي اهرب من مناقشه واحد زيك يا لورد 
لانك مسكين ومش عارف حاجه خالص 
وانا من واجبي اني ارد عليك واديني رديت عليك يعني مهربتش وعمري محهرب لا من مناقشتك انت ولا من مناقشه اي مسلم مهما كان لانكم ببساطه مساكين وجاهلين حتى في الامور الي تخصكم وتخص دينكم 
الله يكون فعونكم الف مرة 
يا سباكين


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> يأختي
> لا يصح أن تقولي لمثل هذا الشخص أخي العزيز
> يعني مش كفايه حاطت صورة مشوة للرسول ومش كفايه كلامه
> يبقى ازاي تقولي أخي العزيز
> هذا الشخص نتبرأ منه أمام الله



يا سلام على المحبه فرق كبير بينك وبين تطالب بالعداله يا أخى انا احبكم لآن المسيح قال احبوا اعدائكم ومع انى احبك بجد لكن ارفض فكرك ودينك واختلاف الرأى لايفسد للود قضيه


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> مش انا الي بهرب من حاجه يا لورد
> واديني جاوبتك يا راجل على موضوعك الي فتحتو
> ولما ااقولك اني هقوم انام يعني هقوم انام واديني جاوبتك دلوقتي على موضوعك التاني
> مش انا الي اهرب من مناقشه واحد زيك يا لورد
> ...




ايه النوم حل عليكي أول مانا فتحت الموضوع مش غريبه دي؟؟
وبعدين مانتي قاعدتي اكتر من ساعتين وكنتي اون لاين
ولا حبيتي تستني لحد ماتروحي تسألي الكنيسه :smil12: 

واضح ان احنا مساكين اوي :yahoo:


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

mml9973 قال:


> أنا  عضو معكم في هذا المنتدى الجميل الذي كل ما دخلت إليه ازددت تمسكا بالإسلام
> 
> لأني لا أرى إلا شتما وسبا واستشهادا بمن لا يستحق أن ي}خذ برأيه.
> 
> ...



ما شا الله داخل تهدد وتتوعد 
على مهلك شويه على اعصابك لا يطق لك عرق والا تجيلك سكته قلبيه :t33: 
نطلعلك بره فين يا حضرت الرجل الحديدي :spor22: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا سلام على المحبه فرق كبير بينك وبين تطالب بالعداله يا أخى انا احبكم لآن المسيح قال احبوا اعدائكم ومع انى احبك بجد لكن ارفض فكرك ودينك واختلاف الرأى لايفسد للود قضيه



اه فعلا بتحبنا لدرجة انك حاطت الصوره المسيئه الي نشرتها الدنمارك وانت عارف ان الصور دي احنا عاملنها عشانها قلبان اد ايه
مش عارف انتوا الحب عندكم غريب اوي


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ايه النوم حل عليكي أول مانا فتحت الموضوع مش غريبه دي؟؟
> وبعدين مانتي قاعدتي اكتر من ساعتين وكنتي اون لاين
> ولا حبيتي تستني لحد ماتروحي تسألي الكنيسه :smil12:
> 
> واضح ان احنا مساكين اوي :yahoo:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق انك عبيط يا لورد 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
اولا انا مش هحرب من مناقشه واحد جاهل زيك انت بالذات 
وبعدين انا لا رحت الكنيسه ولا خرجت من البيت خالص 
واديني اول ما قومت من النوم دخلت المنتدى عشان ارد عليك يا شاطر 
انا مش محتاجه اني اروح ادور في كتب والا اسئل عن اساسيات ديني يا لورد باشا 
لان الحاجات دي انا عرفاها من اول ما وعيت عالدنيا 
ومفيش حاجه مخفيه عليه ولا على اي مسيحي في الدنيا دي 
رد بقا على ردي فموضوعك يا شااااااااااااطر 
يا سباااااااااااااااك يا مسكين :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> اه فعلا بتحبنا لدرجة انك حاطت الصوره المسيئه الي نشرتها الدنمارك وانت عارف ان الصور دي احنا عاملنها عشانها قلبان اد ايه
> مش عارف انتوا الحب عندكم غريب اوي



عمرك مهتقدر تفهم المحبه المسيحييه شكلها ازاي لانك  من الاساس مش فاهم معنى المسيحييه


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فاديه انا رحت شوفت ردك وكنت هاموت على نفسي من الضحك
ههههههههههههههه
كاتبه صفحه طويله عريضه مش عارف مين ملهالك ومفيش رد على سؤالي


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> اه فعلا بتحبنا لدرجة انك حاطت الصوره المسيئه الي نشرتها الدنمارك وانت عارف ان الصور دي احنا عاملنها عشانها قلبان اد ايه
> مش عارف انتوا الحب عندكم غريب اوي



مين قاللك ان دى صورة محمد دى صورة زعيم رابطه السباكين 
هههههههههههههههههه وبعدين تعملوا قلبان تعملوا حرقان انا ماليش دعوة
زى ما قلتلك انا احترم المسلم لشخصه (لآنه على صوره الله ومثاله )وارفض دينه وفكره


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> عمرك مهتقدر تفهم المحبه المسيحييه شكلها ازاي لانك  من الاساس مش فاهم معنى المسيحييه



اه هي المحبه المسيحيه بتختلف عن المحبه العاديه ولا ايه
المحبه عندكم هي استفزاز الأخر وعدم احترامه ولا ايه مش فاهم أنا:a82:


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> مين قاللك ان دى صورة محمد دى صورة زعيم رابطه السباكين
> هههههههههههههههههه وبعدين تعملوا قلبان تعملوا حرقان انا ماليش دعوة
> زى ما قلتلك انا احترم المسلم لشخصه (لآنه على صوره الله ومثاله )وارفض دينه وفكره



بردو كسفتك زي أختك فاديه الي عمال من امبارح بالليل اتحايل عليها عشان ترد على سؤال ومش عارفه
عرفت بقى انك بوء زي اختك فاديه :smil12:


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> اه هي المحبه المسيحيه بتختلف عن المحبه العاديه ولا ايه
> المحبه عندكم هي استفزاز الأخر وعدم احترامه ولا ايه مش فاهم أنا:a82:



شكلك اخدت الكلمه دى من واحد مسيحى شوف يا حبيبى الاسلام عامل ايه فى كل الدول العربيه قمه الازعاج وعدم احترام راحه الاخرين والمرضى بسبب الميكروفونات المزعجه
شوف برامج التليفزيون وكتابات الجرائد التى تشتم ليل نهار فى المسيحيين وتصفهم بالكفار وانت تعرف الاستفزاز  المشكله فيكم انكم عاملين زى اليهود تخربوا الدنيا وتدعوا ان هتلر حرقكم ههههه:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> شكلك اخدت الكلمه دى من واحد مسيحى شوف يا حبيبى الاسلام عامل ايه فى كل الدول العربيه قمه الازعاج وعدم احترام راحه الاخرين والمرضى بسبب الميكروفونات المزعجه
> شوف برامج التليفزيون وكتابات الجرائد التى تشتم ليل نهار فى المسيحيين وتصفهم بالكفار وانت تعرف الاستفزاز  المشكله فيكم انكم عاملين زى اليهود تخربوا الدنيا وتدعوا ان هتلر حرقكم ههههه:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:



ياعم وانت مالك
القرآن بتاعنا مكفركم
هانلغي القرآن عشان سيادتكم مثلا؟؟
وبعدين انت المفروض لما تلاقي حتى غلط ماتردش لأن من لطمك على خدك الأيمن ادرله خدك الأيسر ده اولا
ثانيا احبوا اعدائكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم
يبقى الي انت بتعمله ده تجاوز منك


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> بردو كسفتك زي أختك فاديه الي عمال من امبارح بالليل اتحايل عليها عشان ترد على سؤال ومش عارفه
> عرفت بقى انك بوء زي اختك فاديه :smil12:



انت اهبل يابنى بؤؤ ايه انا باسخر منك فى صورة ميدو بس ايه يجنن بمنظر الدم وطالما اتنرفزت من الصورة انا من بكرة هانزل لك باقى الصور ده احنا تحت امر فضيلتك وفضيله كل السباكين:smil12: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

كوبتك هيرو أنا عارف انك مبسوط عشان بعبرك ومديلك اهتمام وبرد عليك
مش مصدق نفسك صح؟؟
بس صدقني الكلام ده مش هايطول 
انت كدا كدا راجع قائمة التجاهل
انا حبيت افرحك شويه
بص ياكوبتك
نصيحه ليك
اعتبر نفسك مش موجود خالص دلوقتي يعني نفض لنفسك من الاخر


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ياعم وانت مالك
> القرآن بتاعنا مكفركم
> هانلغي القرآن عشان سيادتكم مثلا؟؟
> وبعدين انت المفروض لما تلاقي حتى غلط ماتردش لأن من لطمك على خدك الأيمن ادرله خدك الأيسر ده اولا
> ...



اولا يا تحفه انت ازاى بتقول ان كتابكم مكفرنا ومحرف الانجيل وبتطالب انى انفذ معاك الآيه اللى عجبتك انا باعاملك من خلال دينك خد عندك


كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(البقرة 216).




يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (البقرة 217).



وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ (الأنفال 60).



فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (التوبة 5).


قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ (التوبة 29).


يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِير (التوبة 73).

عاوز تانى ولا كفايه


----------



## حسام سوما (16 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعة احنا بنتناقش مش بنتخانق فبراحة شواية 

وزى ما قال lord 12انى مش لازم المسيحية تتعرف بالصليب 

بس احب سال سوال هو لازم البنت المسلمة تلبس حجاب ؟  لو  نعم ازاى انا اعرف بنات مسلمات جيرانا 

ومبيلبيسوش الحجاب

دة مش قانون دة حرية شخصية 


ولا اية رايكم؟


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> كوبتك هيرو أنا عارف انك مبسوط عشان بعبرك ومديلك اهتمام وبرد عليك
> مش مصدق نفسك صح؟؟
> بس صدقني الكلام ده مش هايطول
> انت كدا كدا راجع قائمة التجاهل
> ...



يا لورد افندى هو انا كل ما اديلك على دماغك ودماغ نبيك :t32: :t32: :t32: تقول لى الكلمتين دول صدقنى وبكل محبه وامانه انت ليس لك اى قيمه عندى او عند غيرى نحن نبين لك الحقيقه وخليك ماشى فى طريق الضلال بتاع حماده كيلر المنكاح بتاعك


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> لما تحب يا شاطر تفسر المسيحييه يبقى تفسرها وتتكلم عنها من مصدرها الي هو الانجيل



ففي الإصحاح الرابع والعشرين من سفر التكوين عن (رفقة) أنها رفعت عينيها فرأت إسحاق، فنزلت عن الجمل وقالت للعبد: "من هذا الرجل الماشي في الحقل للقائي، فقال العبد: هو سيدي، فأخذت البرقع وتغطت".

وفي النشيد الخامس من أناشيد سليمان تقول المرأة: "أخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي، أين ترعى عند الظهيرة؟ ولماذا أكون كمقنعة عند قطعان أصحابك؟"

وفي الإصحاح الثالث من سفر إشعياء: "إن الله سيعاقب بنات صهيون على تبرجهن والمباهاة برنين خلاخيلهن بأن ينزع عنهن زينة الخلاخيل والضفائر والأهلة والحلق والأساور والبراقع والعصائب".

وفي الإصحاح الثامن والثلاثين من سفر التكوين أيضًا أن تامار مضت وقعدت في بيت أبيها، ولما طال الزمان خلعت عنها ثياب ترملها وتغطت ببرقع وتلففت.

ويقول بولس الرسول في رسالته كورنثوس الأولى أن النقاب شرف للمرأة، وكانت المرأة عندهم تضع البرقع على وجهها حين تلتقي بالغرباء وتخلعه حين تنزوي في الدار بلباس الحداد.


بالنسبة لشرعية الحجاب فى القران 
{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لِّأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاء الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَن يُعْرَفْنَ فَلَا يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا} (59) سورة الأحزاب

{وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُوْلِي الْإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاء وَلَا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ} (31) سورة النــور


اما بالنسبة لاى واحد يتكلم فى الدين .... طالما عندة ما يثبت صحة كلامة من القران و السنة فلا مانع ان يتكلم اذا كان على علم 
اما اى واحد يهرف بما لا يعرف فدة مش عندنا ... احنا عندنا قال الله و قال الرسول


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> اولا يا تحفه انت ازاى بتقول ان كتابكم مكفرنا ومحرف الانجيل وبتطالب انى انفذ معاك الآيه اللى عجبتك انا باعاملك من خلال دينك خد عندك
> 
> 
> كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(البقرة 216).
> ...






انا مش هسالك اية هو سبب نزول الايات او حتى تفسيرها لانك طبعا لا تعرف و لن تعرف 

انا بس هسالك حاجة صغيرة كدة اوى فى دينك و طبعا برضة مش هتعرف تجاوب 
 بحسب إيمان الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية فإن الأطفال الذين يموتون بدون المعمودية لن يروا مجد الله ، وذلك استناداً على ما جاء في يوحنا 3 : 5 (( إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ )) . ( ترجمة فاندايك ) .

وفي مادة اللاهوت الطقسي ، المقررة في كلية البابا شنودة الثالث الاكليريكية بشبرا الخيمة ، للصف الرابع 2005 - 2006 ، نجد الآتي : " اذا أصاب المولود مرض وخافوا عليه من الموت يجب أن يطلبوا من الاب الكاهن ان يقوم بعماده ومسحه بالميرون ولو كان عمره يوماً واحداً وتحت اى ظروف ( كأن يكون الكاهن غير صائم أو عدم استطاعته عماده بالتغطيس ) وبسرعة لئلا يموت بغير عماد فيحرم من دخول ومعاينة الملكوت حسب قول مخلصنا ( يو 3 ) .

والسؤال : هل اختار هذا الطفل أن يموت ( او ينتقل ) قبل العماد حتى يلاقي هذا المصير ؟ واين عدل الله المطلق الذي تنادون به عند حديثكم عن الصلب والفداء ؟


عندما تفقة امور دينك يا بطل تيجى تناقش امور ديننا


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> انا مش هسالك اية هو سبب نزول الايات او حتى تفسيرها لانك طبعا لا تعرف و لن تعرف
> 
> انا بس هسالك حاجة صغيرة كدة اوى فى دينك و طبعا برضة مش هتعرف تجاوب
> بحسب إيمان الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية فإن الأطفال الذين يموتون بدون المعمودية لن يروا مجد الله ، وذلك استناداً على ما جاء في يوحنا 3 : 5 (( إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ )) . ( ترجمة فاندايك ) .
> ...



و أين عدل الله فى طفل ولد لآبوين يعبدون الشمس مثلا ومات وأين عدل الله فى كل أجداد نبيك الذين ماتوا وهم يعبدون الآصنام قبل مجئ محمد بن عبد الله على فكرة عمرك ما فكرت فى ازاى يبقى النبى كان عابد اصنام هو وكل جدوده ومع ذلك ابوه اسمه عبد الله انا هاقولهالك فى المشاركه الجايه:t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الآول ممكن اسألك سؤال وتجاوبنى عليه من كتبك ولك العذر فى بعض الوقت لتسأل ان لم تكن تعرف
كم كانت فترة حمل نبيك


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

هل تعرف ان ولاده نبيك كانت بعد وفاة ابوه بأربع سنوات وكان اعتقاد الجاهليين ان الحمل يستمر لمده اربع سنوات 
ويطلقون عليه الراكد أو الراقد واليك الدليل
مفتي مصر يقول ان الحمل أربع سنوات
http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetails.asp?NewID=2071&Page=1
وهذا القرطبى يؤكدURL="http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=13&nAya=8
[URL="http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=13&nAya=8"] منتظر ردك واسألك التروى[/URL]


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

هل تعرف ان ولاده نبيك كانت بعد وفاة ابوه 
بأربع سنوات وكان اعتقاد الجاهليين ان الحمل يستمر 
لمده اربع سنوات
 ويطلقون عليه الراكد أو الراقد واليك الدليلمفتي مصر يقول 
ان الحمل أربع سنوات
http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetails.asp?NewID=2071&Page=1
وهذا القرطبى يؤكد
[URL="http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=13&nAya=8"] منتظر ردك واسألك التروى[/URL]


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> هل تعرف ان ولاده نبيك كانت بعد وفاة ابوه
> بأربع سنوات وكان اعتقاد الجاهليين ان الحمل يستمر لمده اربع سنوات
> ويطلقون عليه الراكد أو الراقد واليك الدليلمفتي مصر يقول
> ان الحمل أربع سنوات
> ...





مع ان دة مش جواب السؤال اللى انا سالته ليك بس مش مشكله .... اقرا الموضوع تانى 

انا ما شفتش اسم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم اصلا فى الموضوع كلة 
و انا اصلا متاكد انك لم تقرا الموضوع


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> مع ان دة مش جواب السؤال اللى انا سالته ليك بس مش مشكله .... اقرا الموضوع تانى
> 
> انا ما شفتش اسم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم اصلا فى الموضوع كلة
> و انا اصلا متاكد انك لم تقرا الموضوع



يا اخى بجد حاجه تزهق بتمسك فى التافهه وتسيب لب الموضوع 
على العموم انا هاقولك
إن القارئ المدقق للأحاديث والأحداث التي رويت عن هذه الفترة سيجد حقائق أغفل عنها كل من تناول سيرة محمد  وكلها تثبت أن محمد ليس أبن عبد الله
فيجد أن عبد الله وأبوه عبد المطلب تزوجا في يوم واحد  تزوج عبد الله آمنة وتزوج عبد المطلب هالة ؛ حملت آمنة بمحمد بعد الزواج مباشرة ومات أبوه وأمه حامل به ؛ أنجب عبد المطلب حمزة وكان حمزة أكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات مما يدل على أن الحمل بمحمد وولادته جاءت بعد الحمل بحمزة وولادته بأربع سنوات عبد الله مات بعد الزواج بآمنة ولم يمكث معها إلا شهور قلائل  إذا المولود بعد سنوات من موت عبد الله لا يمكن أن يكون أبن عبد الله؛ إلا إذا كان محمد مكث في بطن أمه أربع سنوات. آمنة تعترف أن الحمل بمحمد سبقه حمل آخر مرة أو مرات ؛ هل لمحمد أخوه ؟ من هم وأين ذهبوا أو طمست سيرتهم  حد يفهمنا بس


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> والأحداث التي رويت عن هذه الفترة سيجد حقائق أغفل عنها كل من تناول سيرة محمد  وكلها تثبت أن محمد ليس أبن عبد الله
> فيجد أن عبد الله وأبوه عبد المطلب تزوجا في يوم واحد  تزوج عبد الله آمنة وتزوج عبد المطلب هالة ؛ حملت آمنة بمحمد بعد الزواج مباشرة ومات أبوه وأمه حامل به ؛ أنجب عبد المطلب حمزة وكان حمزة أكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات مما يدل على أن الحمل بمحمد وولادته جاءت بعد الحمل بحمزة وولادته بأربع سنوات عبد الله مات بعد الزواج بآمنة ولم يمكث معها إلا شهور قلائل  إذا المولود بعد سنوات من موت عبد الله لا يمكن أن يكون أبن عبد الله؛ إلا إذا كان محمد مكث في بطن أمه أربع سنوات. آمنة تعترف أن الحمل بمحمد سبقه حمل آخر مرة أو مرات ؛ هل لمحمد أخوه ؟ من هم وأين ذهبوا أو طمست سيرتهم  حد يفهمنا بس



حبيب قلبى انا مش مطالب انى اصحح لك معلوماتك الخاطئة عن كل شىء .... طالما بتتكلم فى موضوع يباة المفروض تكون ملم ( بضم الميم ) بجوانب الموضوع الاول قبل ان تكتب فية

اولا يا عاقل انت قلت ان المفتى يقول ان فترة حمل النبى صلى الله علية و سلم 4 سنين و جبت رابط و حطيتة ... و الرابط اللى انت جايبة لم يذكر اصلا اسم الرسول صلى الله علية و سلم

ثانيا انت قلت المدقق للاحاديث و السيرة النبوية .... طيب و حضرتك لما دققت و وضحت و مش عارف اية .... متعرفش انه بعد زواج عبد الله من امنه والدة الرسول صلى الله علية و سلم مرض بعد الزواج و عندة 25 سنه و انه توفى بعد مولد الرسول بشهرين  ( بن هشام 1/156 , 158 ) و فقة السيرة للغزالى ص45 و رحمه للعالمين (2/91)


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> حبيب قلبى انا مش مطالب انى اصحح لك معلوماتك الخاطئة عن كل شىء .... طالما بتتكلم فى موضوع يباة المفروض تكون ملم ( بضم الميم ) بجوانب الموضوع الاول قبل ان تكتب فية
> 
> اولا يا عاقل انت قلت ان المفتى يقول ان فترة حمل النبى صلى الله علية و سلم 4 سنين و جبت رابط و حطيتة ... و الرابط اللى انت جايبة لم يذكر اصلا اسم الرسول صلى الله علية و سلم
> 
> ثانيا انت قلت المدقق للاحاديث و السيرة النبوية .... طيب و حضرتك لما دققت و وضحت و مش عارف اية .... متعرفش انه بعد زواج عبد الله من امنه والدة الرسول صلى الله علية و سلم مرض بعد الزواج و عندة 25 سنه و انه توفى بعد مولد الرسول بشهرين  ( بن هشام 1/156 , 158 ) و فقة السيرة للغزالى ص45 و رحمه للعالمين (2/91)



هههههههههههههه
مات بعدما ولد الرسول بقد ايه 
يابنى انتم بتضحكوا علينا ولا على نفسكم


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

انا احبك لما تهرب وتخلع فى الزنقه
وعلى رأى عادل امام كل ما تتزنق اخلع


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> مات بعدما ولد الرسول بقد ايه
> يابنى انتم بتضحكوا علينا ولا على نفسكم




هضحك عليك لية؟؟
انت شايف انك عيل صغير او مش عندك عقل مثلا عشان نضحك عليك ؟؟

لو تلاحظ انا كاتبلك رقم الصفحات و الاجزاء كمان .... 
و بعدين كلامك اصلا بيدل على قلة العقل و الفهم 

انت قلت فيجد أن عبد الله وأبوه عبد المطلب تزوجا في يوم واحد تزوج عبد الله آمنة وتزوج عبد المطلب هالة ؛ حملت آمنة بمحمد بعد الزواج مباشرة ومات أبوه وأمه حامل به

ازاى حملت امنه بعد الزواج مباشرة و بعد كدة ولدته بعد اربع سنوات ؟؟
مش دة كلامك يا صاحب العقل الجبار؟
و بعدين يا صاحب الابحاث ... انت لم تقابل فى اى بحث من ابحاثك قبل كدة ان سيدنا حمزة كان اخو الرسول فى الرضاعة؟


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> هضحك عليك لية؟؟
> انت شايف انك عيل صغير او مش عندك عقل مثلا عشان نضحك عليك ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



هو انت اللى بتسأل ده انا ولو ماتعرفش ان محمد ولد بعد موت ابيه باربع سنوات ممكن تسأل 


لمن عندة عقل قال:


> و بعدين يا صاحب الابحاث ... انت لم تقابل فى اى بحث من ابحاثك قبل كدة ان سيدنا حمزة كان اخو الرسول فى الرضاعة؟


ده علشان امه ماتت فى الولاده


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> هو انت اللى بتسأل ده انا ولو ماتعرفش ان محمد ولد بعد موت ابيه باربع سنوات ممكن تسأل
> 
> ده علشان امه ماتت فى الولاده



انت قلت ان سيدنا حمزة اكبر من الرسول صلى الله علية و سلم باربع سنين 
و قلت ان امنه تزوجت و حملت بعد الزواج مباشرة
و قلت ان عبد المطلب تزوج فى نفس اليوم الذى تزوج فية ابنه 

المفروض ان دى فزورة و لا اية؟؟

ازاى سيدنا حمزة اكبر باربع سنوات و يكون اخوة فى الرضاعة ؟؟
و ازاى برضة كانت حامل و ولدت بعد اربع سنوات ؟؟

يا ريت تحاول تحاور بعقل شوية او على اقل تقدير تحاول تقرا فى الموضوع اللى انت عايز تفرا فية او اذا مكنتش عايز تقرا و لا تحاور و عايز تنقل اللى انت بتسمعة ... يا ريت تثبت كلامك بدليل عشان نعرف كلامك انت جايبة منين و نرد علية


----------



## wael1234 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

انا لااقول اي شيء لحسين فهمي هذا الا كل إناء بما فيه ينضح فحسين فهمي جواه شهوات وغرائز جنسية وحيوانيه مالهاش تفسير انه عايز الستات يمشو عريانين عشان مصلحته واللي يقول كلام اكتر من كدة يبقي مخه تعبان زي حسين فهمي بالضبط والحمد لله انه بان علي حقيقته سفير النوايا القذرة


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> اه هي المحبه المسيحيه بتختلف عن المحبه العاديه ولا ايه
> المحبه عندكم هي استفزاز الأخر وعدم احترامه ولا ايه مش فاهم أنا:a82:



انا استفزيتك فين يا شاطر  هات لي موضوع حطيتو عشان اسفز حضرتك 
انت مولود والاستفزاز بيجري فدمك لانك ضعيف ومش عارف تثبت حقك 
مسكين حقيقي انت صعبان عليه 
الله يكون فعونك :new2:


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> فاديه انا رحت شوفت ردك وكنت هاموت على نفسي من الضحك
> ههههههههههههههه
> كاتبه صفحه طويله عريضه مش عارف مين ملهالك ومفيش رد على سؤالي



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقني لو قلت لك ان المشكله مش في ردي 
لان اي واحد بيفهم ولو شويه هيفهم الكلام الي انا قلتو 
لكن ازاي افهم واحد جاهل زيك 
اصعب حاجه ان الواحد يوصل الفكر  الراقي لعقول متخلفه 
الله يكون فعونك


----------



## فادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ياعم وانت مالك
> القرآن بتاعنا مكفركم
> هانلغي القرآن عشان سيادتكم مثلا؟؟
> وبعدين انت المفروض لما تلاقي حتى غلط ماتردش لأن من لطمك على خدك الأيمن ادرله خدك الأيسر ده اولا
> ...



هو احنا لو مكناش بنعمل بالوصيتين دول تفتكر حضرتك اننا  كنا سبناك انت والي زيك تفضلو معانا هنا؟؟؟
والا حضرتك عايز تشتمنا وتسبنا وتذلنا في بيتنا ونسكت لك 
المسيحيه عمرها ما كانت اذلال للمسيحين يا شاطر 
وعشان انت غبي ومش فاهم معنى الايات دي  قاعد بتفسرها على مزاجك 
وبعدين اظن ان الموضوع دا ملوش علاقه بالمسيحيات والا حضرتك مصر انك تشتت الموضوع !!!


----------



## فادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> بردو كسفتك زي أختك فاديه الي عمال من امبارح بالليل اتحايل عليها عشان ترد على سؤال ومش عارفه
> عرفت بقى انك بوء زي اختك فاديه :smil12:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقي حقيقي انت حاجه تحفه يا لورد 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كسفتني فين وامتى وازاي يا شاطر 
مين الي كسف مين بقا 
مين الي خلا التاني يفتح موضوع تاني ويتناقش فيه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت اكيد بتفهم بالمشقلب يا لورد 
حقيقي انت حاجه تحححححححححححححححححححححفه 
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## فادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> ففي الإصحاح الرابع والعشرين من سفر التكوين عن (رفقة) أنها رفعت عينيها فرأت إسحاق، فنزلت عن الجمل وقالت للعبد: "من هذا الرجل الماشي في الحقل للقائي، فقال العبد: هو سيدي، فأخذت البرقع وتغطت".
> 
> وفي النشيد الخامس من أناشيد سليمان تقول المرأة: "أخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي، أين ترعى عند الظهيرة؟ ولماذا أكون كمقنعة عند قطعان أصحابك؟"
> 
> ...



*ما شا الله حضرتك بتحط محمدك في نفس مكانه الله بالنسبه لك 
يعني انتو مش بتعتمدو بس على الكلام الي بتفتكرو ان هو من عند الهكم 
لا لازم كمان تعتمدو على الي بيقوله محمد 
الا صحيح 
هو القرأن كلام مين محمد والا اله محمد؟؟؟ :dntknw: *


----------



## فادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

wael1234 قال:


> انا لااقول اي شيء لحسين فهمي هذا الا كل إناء بما فيه ينضح فحسين فهمي جواه شهوات وغرائز جنسية وحيوانيه مالهاش تفسير انه عايز الستات يمشو عريانين عشان مصلحته واللي يقول كلام اكتر من كدة يبقي مخه تعبان زي حسين فهمي بالضبط والحمد لله انه بان علي حقيقته سفير النوايا القذرة



وطيب يا وائل باشا 
ومحمدك بقا نضح ايه ؟؟؟ 
بانو اي وحده تعجبو يتجوزها والا يزني معاها 
والا حضرتك مش عارف ان محمدك كان زاني وزنى مع ماريا القبطيه والا ايه رأيك 
عارف بقا حتى لو حسين فهمي تفكيرو بالشكل دا 
فهو اكيد اتخذ من رسولو قدوة حسنه 
والا  ايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (17 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *ما شا الله حضرتك بتحط محمدك في نفس مكانه الله بالنسبه لك
> يعني انتو مش بتعتمدو بس على الكلام الي بتفتكرو ان هو من عند الهكم
> لا لازم كمان تعتمدو على الي بيقوله محمد
> الا صحيح
> هو القرأن كلام مين محمد والا اله محمد؟؟؟ :dntknw: *




هو المفروض عليا انى اجاوب و اعلمك كمان؟؟
المفروض اللى كاتب موضوع يكون عندة فكرة هو بيقول اية و يبطل جهل عشان ما يضحكش الناس علية .... دى اقل اساسيات الحوار 

و مع ذلك هجاوب برضة على سؤالك مع انك لم تجاوبى على سؤالى 
و ما ينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحى يوحى


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> وطيب يا وائل باشا
> ومحمدك بقا نضح ايه ؟؟؟
> بانو اي وحده تعجبو يتجوزها والا يزني معاها
> والا حضرتك مش عارف ان محمدك كان زاني وزنى مع ماريا القبطيه والا ايه رأيك
> ...



مش عيب تتكلمي على حد مش موجود بالطريقه دي ؟؟؟؟ - يا أخلاقك !!!!


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> وطيب يا وائل باشا
> ومحمدك بقا نضح ايه ؟؟؟
> بانو اي وحده تعجبو يتجوزها والا يزني معاها
> والا حضرتك مش عارف ان محمدك كان زاني وزنى مع ماريا القبطيه والا ايه رأيك
> ...



و بعدين زاني و زنا مع ماريا ,, ده كلام مايطلعش من واحدة المفروض انها متدينه و من ابناء المسيح .


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ياريت بقى نرجع لصلب الموضوع , الحجاب , في حد هايتكلم معايا ولا ننهي الكلام في الموضوع ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> هو المفروض عليا انى اجاوب و اعلمك كمان؟؟
> المفروض اللى كاتب موضوع يكون عندة فكرة هو بيقول اية و يبطل جهل عشان ما يضحكش الناس علية .... دى اقل اساسيات الحوار
> 
> و مع ذلك هجاوب برضة على سؤالك مع انك لم تجاوبى على سؤالى
> و ما ينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحى يوحى



فين جوابك يا شاطر ؟؟


----------



## فادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> مش عيب تتكلمي على حد مش موجود بالطريقه دي ؟؟؟؟ - يا أخلاقك !!!!



هو انا جبت حاجه من عندي مش دا كلام من سيرة محمدك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> ياريت بقى نرجع لصلب الموضوع , الحجاب , في حد هايتكلم معايا ولا ننهي الكلام في الموضوع ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟



بصفتك ايه حضرتك هتنهي الكلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (18 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> فين جوابك يا شاطر ؟؟



و انتى نظرك ضعيف يا شاطرة ؟؟ و لا مش عارفة تقرى ؟؟ و لا مش بتحبى تقراى ؟
عيدى قراءة الكلام تانى هتلاقى اجابة السؤال عندك


----------



## lord12 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حقيقي حقيقي انت حاجه تحفه يا لورد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كسفتني فين وامتى وازاي يا شاطر
> ...



وليكي عين تردي بعد الفضيحه
كل ماجي أسالك تتهربي ولما كسفتك وفتحت موضوع تاني خالص النوم حل عليكي فجاءه
وتاني يوم كاتبه الاجابه صفحه ملخصها هو حاشااااااا
مفيش اجابه عالسؤال
وبعدين انا كنت بتكلم عالصور الي حاطتها اخوكي الي حاطت صور مشوهه للرسول فكنت بقوله هي دي المحبه عندكم
انتوا ناس غريبه
تدعوا المحبه
تشتموا وتستهزءوا بالناس وفي الاخر تقول انا بعبك حقيقي بعبك انت عبيبي
زي بوش كدا يقتل في المسلمين ويطلع يدعي المحبه والسلام
بس الصراحه يافاديه شكلك بايخ اوي
دي تاني فضيحه ليكي
فاكره الفضيحه بتاعت جنود الله؟؟
اهي متداوله دلوقتي في المنتديات وبقيتي اشهر من النار عالعلم
ودي الفضيحه التانيه ليكي 
دانتي بقيتي حديث الساعه في المنتديات الاسلاميه بسبب جهلك
انا اسف اني بقولك الكلام ده بس هي دي الحقيقه يافاديه


----------



## فادية (18 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> و انتى نظرك ضعيف يا شاطرة ؟؟ و لا مش عارفة تقرى ؟؟ و لا مش بتحبى تقراى ؟
> عيدى قراءة الكلام تانى هتلاقى اجابة السؤال عندك



طب لو انت شاطر بقا اشرحلنا معنى كلامك دا 
دا لو تقدر بقا 
اما لو اتلككت وفضلت تلف وتدور فدا معناه انك مش عارف تقول ايه ومش قادر تقول حاجه 
معلش 
انا عزراك اصلي عارفه انك واقع فمصيبه ومش عارف تدافع عن نفسك ازاي 
الله يكون فعونك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

_لورد شكلك متعقد من المسيحين احب افهمك مبداكم الظرييييف :
((تحاورنى احاورك تقنعنى اقتلك)) 
وبعدين انا شفت مداخلات كتير للاخت فاديه .....ميه ميه .كلنا معاك يااستاذه_


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> و بعدين زاني و زنا مع ماريا ,, ده كلام مايطلعش من واحدة المفروض انها متدينه و من ابناء المسيح .



ههههههههه
يعنى ما ينفعش فاديه تقول الكلام ده علشان متدينه
وينفع يبقى محمدك وقرأنك مليانين من كلام الزنا وفعلا احنا المفروض ما نقرأش القرأن لآنه كله كلام نجس ولكن الضرورات تبيح المحظورات علشان نفهمكم دينكم


----------



## فادية (18 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> وليكي عين تردي بعد الفضيحه
> *قصدك فضيحتك يعني ايوة عندك حق بس المفروض انت الي ميبقالكش عين ترد مش انا يا شاطر  *:t33: :t33:
> كل ماجي أسالك تتهربي ولما كسفتك وفتحت موضوع تاني خالص النوم حل عليكي فجاءه
> وتاني يوم كاتبه الاجابه صفحه ملخصها هو حاشااااااا
> ...


*لا معلش انا عارفه انني مسببه لكم قلق ووجع دماغ كتير  لاني  بضربلكم على الوتر الحساس دايما *:t32: :t32:  :yahoo:


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *لا معلش انا عارفه انني مسببه لكم قلق ووجع دماغ كتير  لاني  بضربلكم على الوتر الحساس دايما *:t32: :t32:  :yahoo:




طيب انا مش بحب الكلام الكتير 
تيجى نتحاور فى منتدى الحوارات الثنائية بينى و بينك بس و نشوف مين اللى جاهل و مين اللى معندوش عقل و مين اللى مش فاهم حاجة فى دينة ؟؟؟

و لا انتى بتحبى الكلام الكتير و خلاص ؟؟

نفس الكلام موجة للبطل القبطى و لاكى برو و لايت 
كل واحد فيهم لوحدة و نعرف و نشوف معلومات كل واحد فى دينة اية


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> طيب انا مش بحب الكلام الكتير
> تيجى نتحاور فى منتدى الحوارات الثنائية بينى و بينك بس و نشوف مين اللى جاهل و مين اللى معندوش عقل و مين اللى مش فاهم حاجة فى دينة ؟؟؟
> 
> و لا انتى بتحبى الكلام الكتير و خلاص ؟؟
> ...



يا لمن عنده عقل اولا انا اسمى كوبتيك هيرو وعرفنا انك بتعرف تترجم بس علشان اخد بالى ان المشاركه موجهه لى ده كان اولا  ثانيا بقى يا سيدى كل ما اكتب لك رد واقنعك الاقيك فلتت منى وتدخل على موضوع تانى وبجد انا تعبت من كتر اللف وراك فى المنتدى  لو عاوز تفتح موضوع خاص افتحه لينا كلنا وهانخلى المشرف يقفله علينا بس انت شايف ان ده فيه نفع انت متمسك بدينك بأخطائه وسلبياته وبدلا من الآتجاه لربنا بقلبك ليكشف لك الحقيقه بتمسك فى الباطل وتدافع عنه وانت فاكر ان دى شطارة صدقنى يا أخى العزيز ما فيش حد هاينفعك الا ربنا صلى من قلبك لربنا الواحد ان يكشف لك الحقيقه وتمسكك بدينك ليس عيب لآن كل ذو دين متمسك به حتى لو كان يعبد الشمس ولكن الله وحده قادر ان يضئ قلوب الجميع وسنصلى جميعا من أجلك


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا لمن عنده عقل اولا انا اسمى كوبتيك هيرو وعرفنا انك بتعرف تترجم بس علشان اخد بالى ان المشاركه موجهه لى ده كان اولا  ثانيا بقى يا سيدى كل ما اكتب لك رد واقنعك الاقيك فلتت منى وتدخل على موضوع تانى وبجد انا تعبت من كتر اللف وراك فى المنتدى  لو عاوز تفتح موضوع خاص افتحه لينا كلنا وهانخلى المشرف يقفله علينا بس انت شايف ان ده فيه نفع انت متمسك بدينك بأخطائه وسلبياته وبدلا من الآتجاه لربنا بقلبك ليكشف لك الحقيقه بتمسك فى الباطل وتدافع عنه وانت فاكر ان دى شطارة صدقنى يا أخى العزيز ما فيش حد هاينفعك الا ربنا صلى من قلبك لربنا الواحد ان يكشف لك الحقيقه وتمسكك بدينك ليس عيب لآن كل ذو دين متمسك به حتى لو كان يعبد الشمس ولكن الله وحده قادر ان يضئ قلوب الجميع وسنصلى جميعا من أجلك



حبيب قلبى .... انتوا كل شوية بتقولوا عبارة ان المسلمين جاهلين بدينهم  و ان احنا ( انتم يعنى ) فاهمين فى دينكم و كدة 
انا بقولك و بقول لفادية و لايت بلو و لاكى برو انا عايز اعمل معاكم حوار ثنائى و كل واحد لوحدة لما قسم الحوارات الثنائية تفتح .... عشان نشوف هل فعلا انتوا فاهمين دينكم كويس و احنا جاهلين بديننا .... و لا هى مجرد عبارات و خلاص 
زى ما بيقولوا المية تكدب الغطاس

ثانى حاجة انت لو تلاحظ ان فى سؤال كل ما اسالة لاى مسيحى يهرب و لا كانه شاف السؤال اصلا 

فلو مفيش عندك مشكلة نفتح حوار انا و انت لوحدنا فى قسم الحوارات الثنائية و نشوف مين اللى جاهل بدينة قبل ان يكون جاهلا بدين الاخرين 

لو موافق انا تحت امرك ......


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> حبيب قلبى .... انتوا كل شوية بتقولوا عبارة ان المسلمين جاهلين بدينهم  و ان احنا ( انتم يعنى ) فاهمين فى دينكم و كدة
> انا بقولك و بقول لفادية و لايت بلو و لاكى برو انا عايز اعمل معاكم حوار ثنائى و كل واحد لوحدة لما قسم الحوارات الثنائية تفتح .... عشان نشوف هل فعلا انتوا فاهمين دينكم كويس و احنا جاهلين بديننا .... و لا هى مجرد عبارات و خلاص
> زى ما بيقولوا المية تكدب الغطاس
> 
> ...



ده انت حضرتك عاوز كل واحد لوحده علشان تعمل لنا امتحان فى المسيحيه يا عم رد الآول على الكلام اللى زى الزفت اللى بيعمله نبيك الآول وبعدين ابقى علمنا مسيحيتنا اللى احنا عارفينها كويس وأخر حاجه ممكن تتخيلها انك تعلم مسيحى لآنكم بأختصار شديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد جــــــــــــــــدا لكم عيــــــــــــــــــــــــــون ولا تــــــــــــــــــــــــــروا ولكــــــــــــــم أذان ولا تســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمعوا


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> ده انت حضرتك عاوز كل واحد لوحده علشان تعمل لنا امتحان فى المسيحيه يا عم رد الآول على الكلام اللى زى الزفت اللى بيعمله نبيك الآول وبعدين ابقى علمنا مسيحيتنا اللى احنا عارفينها كويس وأخر حاجه ممكن تتخيلها انك تعلم مسيحى لآنكم بأختصار شديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد جــــــــــــــــدا لكم عيــــــــــــــــــــــــــون ولا تــــــــــــــــــــــــــروا ولكــــــــــــــم أذان ولا تســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمعوا



الواضح ان فى عندك مشكلة فى الفهم و الوعى 
لم اقل هعملك امتحان .... بقولك هنتناقش انا و انت لوحدنا و نشوف مين فينا الجاهل و مين فينا اللى معندوش عقل .... عشان لا اقولك هروب من الموضوع و لا تقولى هروب من الموضوع 

عشان فى عندى كام سؤال كدة مش عارف اجابتهم و كل ما اسال اى واحد يقولى اسال فى منتدى المسيحيات .... فانا عايز استفيد من علمك و علم اخوانك 

مش الحوارات الثنائية معمولة عشان كدة برضة و لا انا غلطان ؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> الواضح ان فى عندك مشكلة فى الفهم و الوعى
> لم اقل هعملك امتحان .... بقولك هنتناقش انا و انت لوحدنا و نشوف مين فينا الجاهل و مين فينا اللى معندوش عقل .... عشان لا اقولك هروب من الموضوع و لا تقولى هروب من الموضوع
> 
> عشان فى عندى كام سؤال كدة مش عارف اجابتهم و كل ما اسال اى واحد يقولى اسال فى منتدى المسيحيات .... فانا عايز استفيد من علمك و علم اخوانك
> ...



يابنى انت جننتنى انت عاوز تكلمنى لوحدى ولا عاوزنا كلنا وكل واحد لوحده استنى لما اجيب لك كلامك الظاهر انتم بتنسوا بتقولوا ايه



لمن عندة عقل قال:


> انا بقولك و بقول لفادية و لايت بلو و لاكى برو انا عايز اعمل معاكم حوار ثنائى و كل واحد لوحدة لما قسم الحوارات الثنائية تفتح


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

حبيب قلبى .... انا بقولك انت و فادية و لايت و لاكى .... كل واحد لوحدة .... مش انا اللى بنسى 

دول كل ما يتكلموا يقولوا ان احنا جهلة ..... احنا عايزين نكون على ارض ثابتة و نعرف مين فينا اللى جاهل 

مش منتدى الحوارات الثنائية موجود .... لما يفتح نشوف مين الجاهل و مين اللى معندوش عقل و كدة


----------



## janet (19 ديسمبر 2006)

نشكركم على هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## فادية (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> طيب انا مش بحب الكلام الكتير
> تيجى نتحاور فى منتدى الحوارات الثنائية بينى و بينك بس و نشوف مين اللى جاهل و مين اللى معندوش عقل و مين اللى مش فاهم حاجة فى دينة ؟؟؟
> 
> و لا انتى بتحبى الكلام الكتير و خلاص ؟؟
> ...



هي دي طريقتكم لما تتزنقو في موضوع بتقولو تعالو نتحاور في مكان تاني ههههههههههههههههه 
طب متقول رأيك الاول في الموضوع دا دانت حتى من ساعه مشتركت في الموضوع لحد دلوقتي مقولتش حاجه تخص الموضوع والا هي دي طريقه جديدة للهروب ؟؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> هي دي طريقتكم لما تتزنقو في موضوع بتقولو تعالو نتحاور في مكان تاني ههههههههههههههههه
> طب متقول رأيك الاول في الموضوع دا دانت حتى من ساعه مشتركت في الموضوع لحد دلوقتي مقولتش حاجه تخص الموضوع والا هي دي طريقه جديدة للهروب ؟؟





مكان تانى ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟
هو انا بقولك تعالى نتحاور فى منتدى تانى؟؟
و لا انتى مش واثقة من نفسك و من كتابك ؟؟؟
و بعدين اللى عايز يهرب برضة يقول انه عايز يحاور واحد واحد عشان يبين مين الجاهل و مين اللى مش عندة عقل ؟؟

و بعدين عشان انا كل ما اكتب حاجة تقولوا المسيحيات ليها مكان و مش عارف اية

لما قسم الحوارات الثنائية يفتح نعمل انا و انتى حوار و نشوف مين اللى عندة علم و مين اللى جاهل ...... و اظن دة مش هروب ... و لا اية ؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> هي دي طريقتكم لما تتزنقو في موضوع بتقولو تعالو نتحاور في مكان تاني ههههههههههههههههه
> طب متقول رأيك الاول في الموضوع دا دانت حتى من ساعه مشتركت في الموضوع لحد دلوقتي مقولتش حاجه تخص الموضوع والا هي دي طريقه جديدة للهروب ؟؟



اختى الفاضله فاديه ما تتعبيش نفسك دول اللى قال عنهم الكتاب و اما الفريسيون و الناموسيون فرفضوا مشورة الله من جهة انفسهم غير معتمدين منه (لو  7 :  30)
يعنى هم كمان أشد رفض  ولم نستفيد من محادثتنا معهم الا اهتزاز طهارتنا من كثرة ما نقرأه من ايات النجاسه


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بدأت تنخ يعنى .... و عاملى فيها فاهم و مش عارف اية ...... مش دة برضة هروب عشان مش تبين جهلك و لا اسمة اية دة ؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> بدأت تنخ يعنى .... و عاملى فيها فاهم و مش عارف اية ...... مش دة برضة هروب عشان مش تبين جهلك و لا اسمة اية دة ؟؟



اسكت بقى كلامك بقى عامل زى الافلام الهندى معاد وبدون فايده هروب هروب هروب يا عم انا مستنى لما الحوارات الثنائيه تفتح وهاروقك يا علامه


----------



## فادية (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> مكان تانى ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟
> هو انا بقولك تعالى نتحاور فى منتدى تانى؟؟
> و لا انتى مش واثقة من نفسك و من كتابك ؟؟؟
> و بعدين اللى عايز يهرب برضة يقول انه عايز يحاور واحد واحد عشان يبين مين الجاهل و مين اللى مش عندة عقل ؟؟
> ...



يعني حضرتك مديتش رأيك في الموضوع الاصلي هنا بحدود الاسلاميات 
مش قادر يعني تدي رأي صريح واضح ؟؟؟؟؟
مهو باين انك جاهل في اسلامك والا تفسر بايه حضرتك انك مش بتدي رأيك في الموضوع دا والا دا مش بيخص اسلامك يا شاطر ؟؟؟


----------



## moon (20 ديسمبر 2006)

حسين فهمي لو واحد عقله براسه كان متكلم 


وانتو ناس فاضيه تدور المشاكل وتجيبونها 

وكل واحد مسوي مفتي 


انتو ناااااااااس فاضيه ((ماعندها ماعند جدتي ))


----------



## فادية (20 ديسمبر 2006)

moon قال:


> حسين فهمي لو واحد عقله براسه كان متكلم
> 
> 
> وانتو ناس فاضيه تدور المشاكل وتجيبونها
> ...




ما شا الله هو دا الي قدرت عليه يا قمر 
هو دا كل الي عندك عشان تقولو 
طب كنت توفر عليك التعب دا 
:smil12:


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> يعني حضرتك مديتش رأيك في الموضوع الاصلي هنا بحدود الاسلاميات
> مش قادر يعني تدي رأي صريح واضح ؟؟؟؟؟
> مهو باين انك جاهل في اسلامك والا تفسر بايه حضرتك انك مش بتدي رأيك في الموضوع دا والا دا مش بيخص اسلامك يا شاطر ؟؟؟




ما تنسيش انى كل ما بكتب حاجة بيكون هروب للمسيحيات ..... فانا بقول يكون الحوار فى الثنائيات عشان يكون الكلام واضح و نكون على ارض ثابتة و نعرف الاسلام بيقول اية عن الموضوع و المسيحية بتقول اية عن نفس الموضوع ... و نعرف كمان مين اللى جاهل و مين اللى فاهم ... وطبعا كله فى حدود الادب


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> اسكت بقى كلامك بقى عامل زى الافلام الهندى معاد وبدون فايده هروب هروب هروب يا عم انا مستنى لما الحوارات الثنائيه تفتح وهاروقك يا علامه




ما تنساش انى انا اللى طلبت الحوار دة .... و يا ريت الكلام يكون فى حدود الادب بعد اذن حضرتك ... وان شاء الله نعرف مين الصح و مين الغلط و مين اللى مش فاهم اى حاجة


----------



## فادية (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> ما تنسيش انى كل ما بكتب حاجة بيكون هروب للمسيحيات ..... فانا بقول يكون الحوار فى الثنائيات عشان يكون الكلام واضح و نكون على ارض ثابتة و نعرف الاسلام بيقول اية عن الموضوع و المسيحية بتقول اية عن نفس الموضوع ... و نعرف كمان مين اللى جاهل و مين اللى فاهم ... وطبعا كله فى حدود الادب



هو حضرتك مش بتعرف تدي رأي في حاجه اسلاميه غير لما تدخل المسيحيات في النص 
اما حاجه غريبه يعني حضرتك مش عارف اي حاجه في دينك خالص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t32: 
انا بقولك تدي رأي الشخصي في الموضوع دا مش بقولك هات لي حاجات مسيحيه في النص :smil12:


----------



## حازم (21 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> يعني حضرتك مديتش رأيك في الموضوع الاصلي هنا بحدود الاسلاميات
> مش قادر يعني تدي رأي صريح واضح ؟؟؟؟؟
> مهو باين انك جاهل في اسلامك والا تفسر بايه حضرتك انك مش بتدي رأيك في الموضوع دا والا دا مش بيخص اسلامك يا شاطر ؟؟؟



*لو سمحتيلى يا اخت فاديه 

انا بصراحه كده شفت الموضوع بتاعك من اول ما اتكتب ولم افكر فى المشاركه

لاكن لاحظت ان الكلام كتر اوى . لذلك تقبلى هذه الكلمات بصدر رحب

بالنسبه لكلام حسين فهمى  امر طبيعى جدا منه علشان ده بيعتنق ديانه تانيه خالص غير 

الاسلام والمسيحيه اسمها( التمسيل) وبتعلمه البوس والاحضان والاباحه. وكمان اخواته فى الديانه

لو اى حد منهم حلل حرام منزعلش . يعنى يقول على كافه. والحمد لله الحجاب فى الاسلام مش 

قائم على راى افراد ولاكن قائم على تشريع اسلامى.

ولو تفتكرى مشركتك فى الاستبيان بتاعى (المحزوف) حاليا هو تطبيق عملى للحجاب . وقلتى 

رايك بكل صراحه ولو مكنش اتحزف كنتى شفتى بنفسك ان الكل بيشارك وبيتكلم

فهل مشركتك فى الموضوع تعنى شىء فى تشريع الحجاب من عدمه بالطبع لا

وكذلك حسين فهمى او غيره*​.
.
.


----------



## adel baket (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*موضوع لمن عنده عقل*

:yaka: يافاديه هو مش عارف يرد ولا يعرف حاجه فى دينه:yaka:


----------



## فادية (21 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *لو سمحتيلى يا اخت فاديه
> 
> انا بصراحه كده شفت الموضوع بتاعك من اول ما اتكتب ولم افكر فى المشاركه
> 
> ...



*اولا البرنامج كان مطروح للنقاش يعني مش حسين فهمي هو الي كان متولي الامر 
وبعدين الوزير بيعتنق انهي ديانه برأيك يا اخ حازم ؟؟؟
ومن الاساس لما كان الحجاب امر الهي بتعملو عليه موضوع للنقاش في التلفزيون ليه ؟؟؟
ومش بس الحجاب 
دا زواج المسيار ورضاعه الكبير وحلقات برنامج هاله سرحان الكتيرة الي بتناقش مواضيع القرآن 
همه الناس دول كلهم بيدينو بديانات تانيه غير الاسلام والا ايه ؟؟*


----------



## حازم (21 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *اولا البرنامج كان مطروح للنقاش يعني مش حسين فهمي هو الي كان متولي الامر
> 
> عارف انه بيدافع عن الوزير
> وبعدين الوزير بيعتنق انهي ديانه برأيك يا اخ حازم ؟؟؟
> ...



*موضوعك (حسين فهمى حسب ما شفت) اما الباقى ممكن تفتحى موضوع جديد فيه  وان اجوبك

لاحترام مسار الموضوع(حتى لا نتهم بتغيره)*


----------



## فادية (21 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *موضوعك (حسين فهمى حسب ما شفت) اما الباقى ممكن تفتحى موضوع جديد فيه  وان اجوبك
> 
> لاحترام مسار الموضوع(حتى لا نتهم بتغيره)*



في نفس البرنامج كان الوزير كمان موجود وكان رأيو نفس رأي حسين فهمي وحضرتك ممكن تشوف المقطع وتسمع لو تحب تتاكد 
طيب لما حسين فهمي دينه اسمه التمسيل طيب الوزير دا بقا دينه ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## حازم (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*لو تحبى نقلب الموضوع على الوزير

انا موافق 

وافهم من كده ان موضوع حسين فهمى خلص خلاض

لو وافقتى​*


----------



## فادية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *لو تحبى نقلب الموضوع على الوزير
> 
> انا موافق
> 
> ...



الموضوع واحد يا حازم  الوزير والممثل بيتناقشو في نفس البرنامج وفي نفس الموضوع فالموضوع بيضمهم همه الاثنين اما اذا كنت حضرتك عايز تعمل من الموضوع موضوعين فدي حاجه جديدة


----------



## حازم (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا ابدا لم اقصد هذا 
بس علشان منغيرش سير الموضوع بتاعك وهو حستن فهمى بالتحديد 
والمصدر الاساسى فى موضوع الحجاب كان الوزير مش حسين فهمى لاكن انتى حدتى عم حسين عينه
ولو انا غلطان كان من الافضل يكون عنوان موضوعك(كلام المشاهير حول الحجاب) كنت هتكلم على العموم
ومع ذلك ان انا قلت لحضرتك ان الزى الاسلامى (الحجاب)محدد من قبل الازهر تحديدا اسلاميا لا نقش فيه
يعنى الموضوع غير قابل للنقاش من فنان او حتى غفير 
لانه لن يغير من الامر شيء​*


----------



## haysam_shabana (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن أغلق الموضوع ده ( لأنكم تلهثون وراء الباطل وتهربون من الحق 
لقد وضعت هذه الصوره فى المنتدى من قبل وتم حذفه . لمعرفه المنتدى مدى تأثيره على إظهار الحق ولكن والله لن أصمت يهدى الله منكم من كان فى قلبه الهدى والخوف من النار وحب الجنه 
* أرجو النظر إلى الحق بعين سليمه وتبعد عن قلبك الكرة الذى وضعوه فى قلبك لمحمد فـ والله ما أراد منكم محمد شىء سوى الخير . أرجوك فكر لو مرة واحدة بعين الرحمه تاركا قل ما قيل لك عن محمد ( والله كلام كذب ) فإنضر يقول الله فى القرآن {فَإِذَا انشَقَّتِ السَّمَاء فَكَانَتْ وَرْدَةً كَالدِّهَانِ }الرحمن37
وهذه صورة إلتقطتها وكاله ناسا (الغير إسلاميه ) لمجرة إنفجرت فى السماء وهذا هو الموقع للتأكدوا 
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ima...ye_hst_big.jpg
نرى هذه الايه الان فى سماء كوننا ومن موقع ناسا العالمى تجد صورة لانفجار مجرة كانها وردة حمرا والدهان هو الاحمر كما فسره ابن كثير سبحان الله العظيم وها هى الايه تتحق


----------



## loveinya (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ده انسان و ده رائي المفروض نحترمه و البقاء لله فيكم يا بنى محمد !!!!
نفسى اقول شىء من عندهم :
و شهد شاهد من اهلها
​


----------



## حازم (23 ديسمبر 2006)

loveinya قال:


> ده انسان و ده رائي المفروض نحترمه و البقاء لله فيكم يا بنى محمد !!!!
> نفسى اقول شىء من عندهم :
> و شهد شاهد من اهلها
> ​



*مش لما يكون من اهلها يا عم الحج*​


----------



## lord12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكره
ماكسيموس عايز يغير قوانين الكنيسه
وده رجل دين مش اي حد
وبيقول على قوانين الكنيسه انها قديمه ومحتاجه للتجديد
مش تيجلي تجبلي واحد يمكن مابيعرفش يصلي ازاي


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (23 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> هو حضرتك مش بتعرف تدي رأي في حاجه اسلاميه غير لما تدخل المسيحيات في النص
> اما حاجه غريبه يعني حضرتك مش عارف اي حاجه في دينك خالص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t32:
> انا بقولك تدي رأي الشخصي في الموضوع دا مش بقولك هات لي حاجات مسيحيه في النص :smil12:




طيب ما احنا عايزين نعرف مين اللى جاهل و مين اللى فاهم ..... و نشوف مين اللى جاهل فى دينة و مين اللى عارف كل حاجة زى حضرتك كدة


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (23 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *اولا البرنامج كان مطروح للنقاش يعني مش حسين فهمي هو الي كان متولي الامر
> وبعدين الوزير بيعتنق انهي ديانه برأيك يا اخ حازم ؟؟؟
> ومن الاساس لما كان الحجاب امر الهي بتعملو عليه موضوع للنقاش في التلفزيون ليه ؟؟؟
> ومش بس الحجاب
> ...




والله احنا مش بناخد ديننا من هالة سرحان و اللى زيها .... و اللى عايز يتبع كل ناعق دى حاجة ترجعلة لان من شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فليكفر .... و لما نحب نعرف حاجة فى الدين فى جامع نعرف منه اللى احنا عايزينه


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

> ممكن أغلق الموضوع ده ( لأنكم تلهثون وراء الباطل وتهربون من الحق
> ممكن أن نقول : أن هذا رأي الطرفين بعد التشتيت الكبير في الموضوع الأصلي ( طبعا كل طرف يتهم الآخر بالتشتيت ) .
> لقد وضعت هذه الصوره فى المنتدى من قبل وتم حذفه .
> لأنها مكرره في أكثر من موقع في ( منتدى حوار الأديان ) ....و ذلك بفرض صحة كلامك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


1) هذه صورة نجم ينفجر .
2) القرآن يقول : اذا اٍنشقت السماء ......حتى الاٍنفجار لم يتم ذكره .
ألا تعرف الفرق بين ( السماء ) و ( النجم ) ؟
طبعا صورتك تكررت لأكثر من مره و تحاورنا فيها لأكثر من مره و تم تفنيدها أكثر من مره 
---------------------------------------------
موفق .


----------



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> حسين فهمي يعطي رأيه بالمرأة المحجبه
> اسمعووووووووووووووه وقوليلي رأيكم ايه !!
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/audiore1-mp3.html



*رائع جدا ما قاله حسين فهمي عن المحجبات شكرا على هذا الرابط*


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *رائع جدا ما قاله حسين فهمي عن المحجبات شكرا على هذا الرابط*




يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته كورنثوس الأولى أن النقاب شرف للمرأة، وكانت المرأة عندهم تضع البرقع على وجهها حين تلتقي بالغرباء وتخلعه حين تنزوي في الدار بلباس الحداد.


----------



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته كورنثوس الأولى أن النقاب شرف للمرأة، وكانت المرأة عندهم تضع البرقع على وجهها حين تلتقي بالغرباء وتخلعه حين تنزوي في الدار بلباس الحداد.



*ممكن رقم الاصحاح والاية لو سمحت !!*


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الإصحاح الرابع والعشرين من سفر التكوين عن (رفقة) أنها رفعت عينيها فرأت إسحاق، فنزلت عن الجمل وقالت للعبد: "من هذا الرجل الماشي في الحقل للقائي، فقال العبد: هو سيدي، فأخذت البرقع وتغطت"

 النشيد الخامس من أناشيد سليمان تقول المرأة: "أخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي، أين ترعى عند الظهيرة؟ ولماذا أكون كمقنعة عند قطعان أصحابك؟"

الإصحاح الثالث من سفر إشعياء: "إن الله سيعاقب بنات صهيون على تبرجهن والمباهاة برنين خلاخيلهن بأن ينزع عنهن زينة الخلاخيل والضفائر والأهلة والحلق والأساور والبراقع والعصائب".

الإصحاح الثامن والثلاثين من سفر التكوين أيضًا أن تامار مضت وقعدت في بيت أبيها، ولما طال الزمان خلعت عنها ثياب ترملها وتغطت ببرقع وتلففت.

1 ها انت جميلة يا حبيبتي ها انت جميلة عيناك حمامتان من تحت نقابك....  نشيد الانشاد 
كفلقة رمانة خدك تحت نقابك .  اصحاح 6  نشيد الانشاد


----------



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*عزيزي انت تكلمت عن بولس الرسول وليس عن اشعياء والتكوين وسفر النشيد !!!

ممكن اعرف من اي اصحاح اخذت كلام بولس الرسول واي ايه ؟؟*


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتى الآعزاء

ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815 المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

الحوارات بهذا الموضوع قمة بالجمال والروعة 

تحياتى فادية واحلى تقييم


----------

